# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Ted's Cafe Escondido

## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

Well folks call me sheltered or just stuck in a rut with the same out to dinner locations as always.But Anyways The family and I ventured out to this restaurant tonight and it was GREAT!It was totally worth the 30 minute wait and I must say I see why all my friends are Raving about it and the parking lot was jam packed.The food is unbelieveable!I highly recommend this for your dates or just for a treat for yourself If you like Mexican food you will LOVE teds!

----------


## Midtowner

It's overrated IMHO.  Pepe's of Edmond or Laredo's around 63rd & Western are almost exactly the same for a much better price.  The only place I think Ted's has a slight edge on the other two are their salsa selection.  

Ted's is definitely not worth the wait though.

Neither location.

----------


## Patrick

Hey DarlingDiva....I do agree with you. Teds is excellent.  It's one of my top 5 favorite Mexican restaurants in town.  But as Midtowner suggests I don't think it's worth waiting 2 hours for.  Maybe 30 minutes like you did though.  30 minutes is actually pretty good for Teds. I had a friend at UCO that worked there and he said the average wait was 1 hour on weekdays and 2 hours on weekends.   I've waited up to an hour, but probably won't do it again.  I try to do take out now if I do Ted's. That seems to work best.  

Anyways, I know Ted's has other locations now, but I still like the original off N. May.  

Midtowner......I've actually been wanting to go to Laredo's for sometime now. We always drive by there, and my fiancee always comments on how cute it looks!  I guess we'll have to check it out.  

We've also been wanting to check out Mamasitas, just down the street from Laredo's.  Have you ever been there?

When Keith and I usually go to Bricktown we usually go to Chelino's. With Chelino's it all kind of depends on the location and time.  I've always had a good meal at the Bricktown location, but I ate at the N. May and NW 59th location recently and it was horrible.  I won't go back to that location.  

Generally, I try to stay away from chain Mexican restaurants like On the Border, El Chico, Don Pablos, etc.  I prefer the authentic.  San Marcos has no atmosphere but they have some of the better Mexican food I've ever eaten.  Definitely not a place to take a first date, but good food anyways.

----------


## Midtowner

Chelino's is greasy and uses too much cheese in my opinion.

Pepe's and Laredo's are owned by the same two guys.  

As for Mamasita's, I ate there once, probably about 15 years ago.  Didn't stack up.

Pepe's/Laredo's have great margaritas by the pitcher (strong).

----------


## Patrick

Thanks for the info. Midtowner. We'll definitely check out Laredos.

----------


## mranderson

If Laredo's is like the one in Dallas I visited a few years ago, then you might get a bit of practise with your medical studies.

I ate some ribs that gave me food poisining. To top that, the waiter had the perfect name. Rudy. He was quite rude. I will not go back to any of their locations.

----------


## Midtowner

Completely different.

I've been eating at both since I was very, very young.

I've never heard of anyone having trouble there.

----------


## Patrick

Are they both owned by the same person???

----------


## Midtowner

Same people.  Pepe and Manuel.  Not sure what their last names are.  

They're two of the hardest working people I've ever seen.

----------


## MasterWolf

Went out to Ted's with my wife.. It was great. Don't have a whole lot to say about it besides that it was great. lol.

----------


## Patrick

Which location did you go to?  I don't think they matter much. I've been to all of them, but of course I still have a special liking for the original.

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

Hey Patrick,
    We went to the one on the south side.On south Western I guess its where Hollies used to be but they tore it down and buit the restaurant.Again I will add with the parking lot being as packed as it was and the time we got there probably 6:30 or so I was Very surprised when they said 30 mins ,By God we were seated in 30 mins.I loved it I still cant shut up abou the place.In fact after our Passion Parties meeting at Hooters tonight in Bricktown,I suggested that we hold next months meeting at Teds,Everyone jumped on my band wagon so I was a happy girl! :Big Grin:  
                                      Talk to you soon,DD

----------


## tc4542@cox.net

Hi all,

I'm new here. Thanks for all the comments. I will say since we have 3-restaurants now it's much easier to get in. The old "2-hour wait" story is a myth. Usually it's only 30 minutes except maybe during the holidays. If you ever want to have the meeting there just let me know and I'll get it setup for you, we'd love to have you.  If you ever have any food or service issues get a hold of me too. I will definately take care of you. 

I'm glad to be a board!

Thanks,

Ted Curtis
Ted's Cafe Escondido.

----------


## downtownguy

Welcome to the board! You have an excellent reputation in this town, and it can't be too bad if you're suffering from the old saying "they're so busy nobody goes there anymore."

----------


## tc4542@cox.net

Thanks,

We've tried very hard to maintain the quality. I really hated to make people wait like that for those several years but I wasn't about to expand until I had my ducks in a row. You have to be ready or you will ruin it when you expand. Hopefully now it's a lot easier for everyone. South has taken quite a bit of pressure off 68th street. It's actually pretty easy to get into now. Thanks for allowing me on the forums. If you have any questions, comments, etc.., fire away.

Thanks,
Ted.

----------


## downtownguy

In another thread on this board, Patrick talks about the importance of local restaurants, and not chains, coming downtown - especially to Bricktown. Have you ever considered diving in, or are there too many Mexican restaurants there already?

----------


## mranderson

There are WAY to many Mexican restaurants in this city. Also, we are getting to the point the same could be said for Chinese. We need something different. What it would be is anyones guess, but we need more variety.

----------


## MasterWolf

> There are WAY to many Mexican restaurants in this city. Also, we are getting to the point the same could be said for Chinese. We need something different. What it would be is anyones guess,* but we need more variety*.


I definitely agree with you mr anderson. I do think we need more variety in this city.

----------


## Keith

Have you ever noticed that chinese restaurants are usually attached to animal clinics? Just kidding...At least their food is "fresh." LOL

----------


## metro

mmmmmmmmm ted's

----------


## sdsooners

Mr. Curtis,

Have you ever considered putting a Ted's in Norman?  I know there are already lots of Mexican restaurants here, but with the housing boom occuring on all sides of town it seems there will be an even greater demand in the future.  I'm sure a restaurant with food as good as Ted's could be a success anywhere.

Thanks.

Scott

----------


## Midtowner

> Have you ever noticed that chinese restaurants are usually attached to animal clinics? Just kidding...At least their food is "fresh." LOL


Along those lines, I did notice the other day that the Asian district doesn't have any kind of animal control problem...  Can you say self-policing?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ms.Relaxationstation

Well crud, it's 12:45am and I forgot to eat tonight and suddenly I'm craving nachos!  Maybe you should open up an all night "Ted's To Go." :Bow:

----------


## soonerguru

Ted,

I have been very disappointed the last two times I went to your restaurant. 

First, it seems that you have raised your prices. Obviously that's not hurting your business, so congatulations! But 11 to 12 bucks for a plate of good but not exceptional Tex-Mex enchiladas is more than I care to pay. If the enchiladas were first rate, I would be willing to pay more.

Second, we were served chips that were broken into tiny chunks, obviously from the bottom of the box. The pico de gallo was runny and lacked any zest (hardly any greens, just wilty tomato chunks). The guac was not very good. 

The service was very good, and I have to commend you for finally opening additional locations. When you just had the one, I refused to wait in line.

Have you considered really going for it to make some of the best Tex-Mex in the world? I love your tortillas and all of your food is good but it doesn't compare with the best Tex-Mex places in Texas, such as Maudie's in Austin, Mi Tierra, etc. I'm saying that as a lifetime Oklahoman who is very proud of this state, but also someone who knows food quite well.

Is yours more of a regional cuisine, a la Okie-Mex?

----------


## tc4542@cox.net

First of all,

I'm very sorry about your recent experiences. I'm already all over it as we speak. We'll deal with it immediately. You have a PM with my call back info in your box. Will you please call me asap so I can discuss this with you and ask a few more questions so I can troubleshoot? As for the prices, everything has gone through the ceiling in the last 8 months due to transportation costs. We hated to raise them but we refuse to lower quality of food or service to make up for it. I still believe it's a great value considering the quality and amount of food received and for the level of service we provide. Both cost us a lot more than the other restaurants around town. I look forward to speaking with you soon. Thanks a lot for the feed back, it's really appreciated. We'll take care of  you.

Thanks,
Ted.

----------


## ~~*DarlingDiva*~~

Ted This is Darling Diva~

     I just want to let you know this is one wierd occurance above here.Majority of people still love ya!I know I do.I do not think you are ripping people off and I also KNOW every time we go we get nothing but the best service and food at the north and south locations.We the Mods here at Okc Talk continue to have our monthly meeting at your north locations and we are always more than content.just wanted to let you know that SOME of us think you always have and always will do an outstanding job!!

                                                                   DD

----------


## soonerguru

Ted,

Thank you so much for the immediate and overwhelming response. I'm extremely impressed.

My girlfriend and I visited your south location and were treated to a wonderful meal with exceptional service. The quality of everything: chips, salsa, quac, entrees, was twice as good as our ill-fated last visit. We dined in the Annex that time, if that has any relevance.

Your hospitality and attention to detail and world-class customer service have literally blown me away. You do things the right way and I guess I just was unlucky and hit you on a freak night the last time I visited.

We really enjoyed the layout of your new location. Great staff, clean, comfortable dining room. Convivial atmosphere, music, etc. 

The food was very, very good tonight as well.

I would recommend to anyone who has not done so yet to visit the new Ted's on South Western.

----------


## Patrick

Ted, I suppose any restaurant can have its "issues" if you go at the wrong time, but I know you're always a pure perfectionist when it comes to running your restaurants, and I applaud you for that. If there is a problem, I know it doesn't take you long to get on it.   I'm sure the experiences soonerguru had were purely a mishap, but as always, I appreciate you for getting on top of the issues.  

DarlingDiva is right...the mods (myself included) had our meeting at your northside restaurant again this past month, and the food was great. Even moreso though, I must say the service is second to none.  Never have I been somewhere and the cheese, salsa, chips, and tortillas keep coming out like at Ted's.   Other restaurants tend to skimp on those offerings.   

I don't deny anything soonerguru said....I'm just saying the way you typically run your business, it was probably merely a mishap.  

By the way, I've also noticed that your prices are higher than other restaurants. For example, a plate of enchiladas at your restaurant runs $11-12 whereas you can get the same thing at Pablano or Chelinos for $7-8.  But, I really don't think their service compares to yours.  Also, as I said, you don't skimp on the extras, whereas other restaurants do.  I think the extra price is worth it for what you're getting. 

Keep up the great work.

----------


## Patrick

I'd also recommend the Edmond location. The northside location seems more casual, and quaint, (great after along day) whereas the Edmond location seems more upscale.  I've never been to the southside location, so I can't comment there. 

Seems like all 3 Ted's restaurants offer a sligtly different atmosphere.

----------


## mranderson

I am glad there are still some business owners who address complaints.

It seems whenever I lodge a complaint, I get the brush off. All this causes is for me to never return. When I complain, be it about the fact some rude person hogged the parking lane, stalling traffic for 15 minutes (it has happened more than once) just to get that space ten feet closer to the building, or a rude employee, or the time I got food poisining at a Dallas area restaurant, I want to be heard, and I want proof of the action taken. I do not accept a person saying "I'm sorry, I'll take care of it." Show me. Prove it. Earn my return. However, by all means DO NOT IGNORE ME! I will never be back if you do. And if the problem reoccurs within a short time, I will not be back.

I applaud you Ted.  :Congrats:  I usually do not do Mexican because I do not like cheese, but if you serve something without, I will certainly try your place with the confidence that if I run into a problem, it will be addressed... And I proudly boast about the people on this board. I have told people of Ted's membership to OKC Talk on more than one occasion.

 :Tiphat:

----------


## workman45

I remember some friends at church bragging about how good Ted's was and then after reading the forum, I decided to give it a try.  The decor was nice and everything about the food was top rate.  The most pleasing surprise was the service, the last time I had service that good was at Mickey Mantle's.  This was at the north resturant and now I can fully understand all the praise everyone is giving them.  I'll definitely be back.

----------


## Patrick

> I remember some friends at church bragging about how good Ted's was and then after reading the forum, I decided to give it a try.  The decor was nice and everything about the food was top rate.  The most pleasing surprise was the service, the last time I had service that good was at Mickey Mantle's.  This was at the north resturant and now I can fully understand all the praise everyone is giving them.  I'll definitely be back.


I think what makes Ted's so good is that Ted is a pure perfectionist. If you ever have a complaint with one his restaurants, simply tell him, and you'll not only get a free meal, the problem will be dealt with immediately.  You can't say that about a lot of restaurant owners.  

I'll admit, Ted's isn't the only Mexican restaurant I eat at....I like several.  But, the service at Ted's and the quality of food offered there is always superb. 

Keep the cheese, salsa, chips, and tortillas coming please!

----------


## Patrick

Since I split the thread, here's the post mydalmationis8 made on Ted's and mexican restaurants:




> There are a number of decent Mexican restaurants in OKC.  Ted's Escondido, Abuelo's, the south side Chelino's, etc.  If you want a variety of salsas, try the Iguana Lounge on North Western (north of 63rd).  OKC's best undiscovered Mexican restaurant is, IMHO, The Adobe Grill at 51st & N. Shartel (in the Shartel Shopping Center).  
>      Although Ted has not replied to the question, I suspect he has serious reservations about opening a Ted's in Norman.  You can't swing a stick in Norman without hitting a Mexican restaurant.  The numerous competitors for dining dollars may make Ted's not as competitive, pricewise, as the other restaurants even if the quality is better.

----------


## Sooner&RiceGrad

The Nino's at S. Western is now offering coupons. I always hated that place. I have only been to the new location on the south side of town once, as opposed to the NW Expy for lunch everyday nearly,but both are just as good. How good is that? 

Mexican-food-so-good-it'll-make-you-cry good.

----------


## nurfe75

Have to say I agree w/ Midtowner about Ted's. It's good, but it isn't worth waiting 2 hours for when you have Laredo's or San Marco's (off 39th and May) within a few minutes drive. Both Laredo's and San Marco's equal Ted's quality--just w/o the hype. And I hate hype  :Smile:

----------


## mranderson

The anniversary party was the first time I had eaten at Ted's. Thumper had eaten there about four times before.

To be frank, I found the food to be no better than the other Mexican places. However, the service was very good.

Will I eat there again? Probably.

----------


## MadMonk

Ted's is awesome.  I've eaten there for years and when family comes to town that is where they request we go eat - every time.  I have family members on the east coast raving about the food there.   :Smile: 

With that aside, has anyone tried Poblano Grill on NW Expressway?  They have a decent lunch and its not too long of a wait to get in.  I've become addicted to the corn they serve as a side with the burrito lunch.  MMMMmmmm...

----------


## ErnieBall

I really like Ted's. 

Ted's is also the only place I indulge in the guilty pleasure of filling out the comment cards with all sorts of hilarious tomfoolery. I always wonder whether anyone actually reads the comment cards, and if they do, if they enjoy my jokes as much as I and those eating with me do.

----------


## escan

Ted's is good, but I don't think anything is good enough to justify the wait.  Love the Adobe grill and Las Palomas on 23rd and Meridian.  Las Palomas has NO atmosphere, but just lots of really good food and great service.

----------


## br549

Hey Ted, rumor has it that you were going to open a restaurant in the Tulsa area.  Any truth to that?  We love coming to your place whenever we get down to the city.

----------


## Mydalmationis8

Now what?  According to this week's Gazette (the "Best Of" issue"), Ted's Escondido Cafe is no longer owned by Ted.  Is this true of all of the Ted's locations?  Is Ted out of the restaurant business?  Can anyone shed any light on what's going on?

----------


## kahloist

Ted's is a great restaurant, however I really enjoy the small, family owned establishments when craving Mexican food.  Cocina Marin, on NW 10th and Tulsa, and Casa Perico, on NW 122nd and Penn, are two of my favorites.

----------


## t-man

The tulsa location is true.  It is in BA at 71st and 129th they started construction on it a month ago.

----------


## tc4542@cox.net

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around in a while, been very busy... No, I'm still involved with Ted's. The Gazette ended up up having to print a major re-traction the next week correcting that mistake. I did take on partners over 3-years ago but that is very old news. All is well and Tulsa is indeed up and under construction finally. It took forever to work out the land issues up there. Then we had to wait for roads to be built into the area at 129th and 71st before the city of Tulsa would let us break ground.  It was quite a pain and put us 8 months behind. However it just gave us more time to train and prepare so it's a good thing. 

I will try to be around more to chat from here on out. If you ever need anything or have any issues don't hesitate to e-mail. I will be all over it. I appreciate all your comments and feedback thus far. I think all in all the restaurants have done a good job being consistent and we will continue to to work very hard to keep it this way. You will have problems from time to time but we will fix them I can tell you this for sure. We have a good team of people who really care.

Best,
Ted.

----------


## yippyskippy007

My family LOVES Ted's.  In fact, we are having my parent's anniversary dinner there this week.  The food is excellent and top quality.  The service there is the best I've ever had.
I'm getting hungry just thinking about it....yummmmmm.

I like Laredos and Pepe's too.  I am looking forward to when the new Laredos opens up.

----------


## blurose_in_ok

Hey Ted, My son and I ate at your Norman restaurant last week. Friends from Pauls Valley have been raving about it. We were very impressed with the food and service. We will be bringing friends and family in the near future to see for themselves. It was awesome! We were talking with one of the managers (teddy I believe his name was) and he just chatted and visited with us -it was really nice. Thanks for coming to Norman!
Sincerely, Jeanette

----------


## baybay4ev

I used to think Teds was great, I went to it because everyone was always raving about it.  But through friends and work, I started going to other mexican restaurants and no offense Teds, but I haven't been back to Teds since!!  San Marcos is now my favorite.  Acapulco was my favorite, it was in a really bad location though so it's closed, but man it was good food.  Anybody else go there when it was open?  It was right off I35 on Hefner.

----------


## metro

Talking about reviving a dead thread, 3+ years.  I used to think Ted's was just okay, slightly above the others. My wife and I went a month or two ago and it was awesome! I'm not sure if it is what we ordered or just the food has improved. I definitely need to make another trip over there. Now if we can just get a Ted's downtown in the CBD.

----------


## OKCMallen

Ted's in Bricktown would be great.  Probably put Chelino's out of business.  :Big Grin:

----------


## metro

eww. not Bricktown. Bricktown has enough mexican. Put it in the CBD. Midtown has/is getting a few already, the CBD needs a good sit down Mexican restaurant.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I used to think Teds was great, I went to it because everyone was always raving about it.  But through friends and work, I started going to other mexican restaurants and no offense Teds, but I haven't been back to Teds since!!  San Marcos is now my favorite.  Acapulco was my favorite, it was in a really bad location though so it's closed, but man it was good food.  Anybody else go there when it was open?  It was right off I35 on Hefner.


When my wife and I first started dating, we went to Ted's regularly. I am not a huge Mexican food fan, but it was good, the service was very good, and so it became a de-facto favorite. Now, about 14 years later, we finally gave up on Ted's as their portions shrank and their prices went through the roof. We looked forward to the lcoation on S. Western, but finally got to the point where we looked at the prices on the menu and couldn't justify it anymore. There are other very good places for less money. No offense to any Ted's fans here, of course; we've just made a different choice.

We might still go there once in a very great while, but it simply is no longer a family standard as it once was. When *my* wife* won't go to a Mexican restaurant, you *know* something is out of whack  :Big Grin: 

sd

----------


## redcup

I am not a fan of Ted's.  Do NOT understand the raves that it receives.  Funny story.......well, I think it is.

DS and GF usually suggested Ted's for special meals.  We would go because we thought they really liked it and did not want to miss out time with the.m  After the 3rd or 4th meal there...we finally started talking and found out..they thought WE really liked it and that was why they suggested the place as they were not that fond of it either!!!  Needless to say, we no longer have that place on our list of places to eat our special meals!

 :Sofa:

----------


## MadMonk

I like Teds, especially their salsas.  Speaking of Chelino's OKCMallen, I was in Bricktown last weekend for the Rush concert and we ate at Chelinos prior to that.  I haven't been there in about a year, but I was very disappointed.  The service was never speedy, but this time it was awful.  It took 10 minutes to get our order placed and my glass went empty for long periods of time.  After we were done we sat waiting for the check for a solid 15 minutes.  The waitress was very busy and apologized for the long wait (which saved her tip), but the whole experience has soured me on Chelinos and the food isn't enough to overcome it.

----------


## John

> I like Teds, especially their salsas.  Speaking of Chelino's OKCMallen, I was in Bricktown last weekend for the Rush concert and we ate at Chelinos prior to that.  I haven't been there in about a year, but I was very disappointed.  The service was never speedy, but this time it was awful.  It took 10 minutes to get our order placed and my glass went empty for long periods of time.  After we were done we sat waiting for the check for a solid 15 minutes.  The waitress was very busy and apologized for the long wait (which saved her tip), but the whole experience has soured me on Chelinos and the food isn't enough to overcome it.


You should never, ever, under any circumstance go to the Bricktown Chelino's. Horrible food & service. All their other stores, especially the 'original' store, are great (for Chelino's).

----------


## OKCMallen

I've been underwhelmed by Chelino's for so long that I just prefer to not go.  I'll stay in before going there...I'd rather go out to eat half as much but go to Ted's or Abuelo's instead.

----------


## solitude

I've liked Ted's and many others that have come and gone. But, my favorite? El Chico. Love their enchiladas, chips and salsa, all that good stuff. But, it's a chain! OMG! Seriously though - I _love_ El Chico.

----------


## Patrick

Ted's isn't bad, but they're over priced IMO.

----------


## SoonerQueen

We live a few blocks from the original Ted's and we just love the place. The food is always good and the wait staff is attentive and you never have an empty glass. I also like Pepe's in Edmond and the old Laredo's, but Ted's is #1.

----------


## live&letlive

I like El Chico, I don't care if it's a chain, but I've really been wanting to try Teds.  People I know go on about how good it is.  

The Chilenos in Bricktown and Norman are nasty!!!

----------


## alan

we've been huge fan of Ted's (the man and his original location) since the early 90's.  My wife and I have been monthly customers since then.  We've *never* had to wait longer than 45 minutes.  The prices are *very* reasonable (as they've always been) for the quality and quantity.  The service has *always* been great.

Ted catered a friend's wedding a few years ago, and it was incredible.

SUPPORT LOCAL BUSINESS!  Visit your hard working neighbors and let them show you how hard they work.

----------


## SoonerDave

> we've been huge fan of Ted's (the man and his original location) since the early 90's.  My wife and I have been monthly customers since then.  We've *never* had to wait longer than 45 minutes.  The prices are *very* reasonable (as they've always been) for the quality and quantity.  The service has *always* been great.
> 
> Ted catered a friend's wedding a few years ago, and it was incredible.
> 
> SUPPORT LOCAL BUSINESS!  Visit your hard working neighbors and let them show you how hard they work.



I guess we're talking about different Ted's, because we stopped going there when their portions *shrank* while their prices *increased.*

Love the philosphy, and I'm glad to show local business my $$, but when they price themselves out of the ballpark....not much I can do about it. Pricing is their choice and prerogative. All I can do is vote with my feet.

----------


## BradR

I've been a couple of times, never been worth the wait and expensive!

----------


## live&letlive

> I like El Chico, I don't care if it's a chain, but I've really been wanting to try Teds.  People I know go on about how good it is.  
> 
> The Chilenos in Bricktown and Norman are nasty!!!


Finally went to Ted's, the new one in Norman.  It was delicious!  The wait was about 20 minutes.

----------


## jsibelius

What I'd like to find is a Mexican restaurant, ANY Mexican place at all, that serves salsa that's not overloaded on cilantro.  Even El Chico, a chain that should have the same salsa everywhere, has cilantro-loaded salsa.  It's been my experience that every Mexican restaurant in the entire OKC metro serves the same salsa and the same cheese.  Why not merge and just be the same restaurant?

----------


## ddavidson8

Dude, if you think there is too much cilantro in OKC salsas, you've seen nothing yet. Have you ever eaten in Houston. I'm stuck here in this hell hole and I have only found one place that doesn't load their salsas with cilantro (twigs included).  

Be happy with what you have in OKC. It's salsas are the best IMHO. I don't care if they are authentic.  :Texas Sucks:

----------


## Caboose

Ted's tastes like every other mexican resturant in the metro. They are all the same. The only thing different about Ted's is the ridiculous wait and the obscene prices.

----------


## BabyBoomerSooner

> Well crud, it's 12:45am and I forgot to eat tonight and suddenly I'm craving nachos!  Maybe you should open up an all night "Ted's To Go."


I don't think I've ever forgotten to eat in my entire life!  Kinda explains my beer gut, or is it a "table muscle"?

----------


## Jesseda

Teds is okay, it is not the best but it does beat a lot of places in the san diego area believe it or not at least we get cheese sauce with our set ups.. But I think chilenos has them beat, now chilenos is all different depending on the location, the one off 44th and robinson owned by jaun is really good my second choice the chelinos in norman owned by armando is also really good..

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

The one in Bricktown sucks.  Everytime I go there it's something different.

Yesterday, horrible service.

----------


## Jesseda

I agree the bricktown one does suck, I have eaten there probably twice and both time, my plate was cold and I told them to stick in the microwave or do something to warm it up, and the service really sucked Iguess they never heard of re-fills in that place,, that chilenos is still owned by the person who started all the chilenos, he owns one other one as well, I forget what location the other one is in, but his brothers and a cousin own all the rest. Robinson is the best if you dont mind the hookers convention at the gas station payphone across the street.

----------


## BradR

I still like Bravo's in Purcell...

----------


## Heath

The new Ted's in Norman was certainly amazing. I never ate at the ones in OKC but since im from Norman and have eaten at just about every other mexican restaurant in the OKC area, I had to try it!

When we got there, I was a bit disappointed because there was a huge line, but they got us in pretty quickly. Probably 15 minutes or so, and boy was I impressed! The service was nothing less than excellent and same goes for the food/prices. The dinners were about $1 more than Chelino's or any other average mexican restaurant. For $1 more you get this? I'll take it.

----------


## yukong

Hearing word that Ted's is coming to an outparcel at the Outlet Shoppes to be open by August.

----------


## bchris02

This is good news.  The more locations open up, the shorter the wait times will become at existing locations.  I also have long wondered why there wasn't more outparcel development at the outlet mall.  Compared to NC Mexican food, Ted's is actually pretty good.  Still doesn't compare to what you can get in Texas however.

----------


## GoThunder

I've heard this will be located right next to the Mathis Brothers store.

----------


## TheTravellers

> This is good news.  The more locations open up, the shorter the wait times will become at existing locations.  I also have long wondered why there wasn't more outparcel development at the outlet mall.  Compared to NC Mexican food, Ted's is actually pretty good.  Still doesn't compare to what you can get in Texas however.


Ted's also doesn't compare to the other local Tex-Mex places like Casa Perico, Abel's, etc.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kevinpate

I do my part to lessen the lines at Ted's. 
Many folk like what they do, and that's fine.
I'm a nice enough chap that I choose to not get in their way.

----------


## soonermike81

Gotta agree with Ted's being a very average Tex-Mex joint.  I remember way back in high school, my friends would insist on going to Ted's and waiting an hour to get a table.  I never understood it.  I do remember their customer service being outstanding though, not sure if that is still the case.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I'd kill for good tex/okie-mex in the Seattle area. I would literally commit murder.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I'd kill for good tex/okie-mex in the Seattle area. I would literally commit murder.


Ted's is great as far as i'm concerned.

----------


## kevinpate

> I'd kill for good tex/okie-mex in the Seattle area. I would literally commit murder.



Pssst ... before you go and get all rash and stuff.   Working a deal with your favorite okietexmex place back here to ship you their grub using some dry ice, a sturdy container and FedX is a whole lot cheaper than hiring one of my kind to defend you on the murder charge, with the added bennie of not jacking up some family's holidays.

But, if you lose it and go that route, get word back to me. I know a convict up your way. I can put in a good word for you. :}

----------


## Bullbear

I think Teds is OK. I think there are better places in OKC for tex/mex for sure..
the main turn off for me with Teds is how close together they pack all the tables ect. its not comfortable or inviting to sit 2 feet from a table in every direction with servers whizzing through constantly.. its a lot of hussle and bussle and not my cup of tea.

----------


## progressiveboy

I remember back when I lived in OKC Ted's was extremely popular. The times I ate there, were ok, however I could never get pass the queso. It was not the "real deal". It seemed like out of a can?. For Tex Mex in Dallas, my haunts are Uncle Julio's, Cantina Laredo and Mi Cocina.

----------


## Soonerman

Don't they have a Cantina Laredo at Penn??

----------


## Bullbear

> Don't they have a Cantina Laredo at Penn??


yes they do at penn square mall.

----------


## bchris02

> yes they do at penn square mall.


How does the OKC location compare to the Texas locations?

I know El Chico, their parent restaurant, is different and much better in Texas than it is in other states they operate in.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I'd kill for good tex/okie-mex in the Seattle area. I would literally commit murder.


I believe we went to El Charro in Sumner a few times while we lived there, it was pretty decent, I'd say it would fit the bill for you, but it is a hike down there...

----------


## trousers

> How does the OKC location compare to the Texas locations?
> 
> I know El Chico, their parent restaurant, is different and much better in Texas than it is in other states they operate in.


Ehhh...not so sure.  I've only ate at the one in Paris, Tx and that place was vile.  Much worse than the ones I've tried in OKC.

----------


## trousers

I'm not a Ted's hater.  You can get much better and much worse okie-mex in OKC.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I do my part to lessen the lines at Ted's. 
> Many folk like what they do, and that's fine.
> I'm a nice enough chap that I choose to not get in their way.


+1.  Ya can't beat the one off operators in Norman.

----------


## HOT ROD

> *I'd kill for good tex/okie-mex in the Seattle area*. I would literally commit murder.


I second this. ^^

----------


## TU 'cane

> I'd kill for good tex/okie-mex in the Seattle area. I would literally commit murder.





> I second this. ^^


Here Is The Most Disproportionately Popular Cuisine In Each State

That's why I've always held onto the belief the Oklahoma is a Southwestern state, with more in common with Texas and New Mexico, than Kansas/Nebraska. Cuisine is a huge part of culture, and around here it's Mexican, Tex-Mex, BBQ, southern (home cookin') in that order. At least around Tulsa...

Oklahoma
*
   1. Tex-Mex -- 93 percent higher than national average.
   2. BBQ -- 88 percent higher than national average.*
   3. Steak -- 58 percent higher than national average.
   4. Buffets -- 51 percent higher than national average.
   5. Fast food -- 51 percent higher than national average.

In regard to Ted's, it almost has a cult following. I've only been once or twice and don't find myself absolutely needing to go there. There are plenty of other places to choose before Ted's, in my humble opinion.

----------


## Paule4ou

The I-40 & Council location's Grand Opening is today, December 14th.

----------


## capt_john_97

My wife and I love Ted's! We go there for special occassions or even just a random date night. I teach on the SE side of OKC so I have access to some of the very best authentic homemade Mexican food.  I love the quality of the food and the professional service.  there are times of course that we choose to go the take out route but dining in we never wait for very long.  Now if you really want to step up and be a community partner PM me about becoming a partner for my elementary school. We need all the help we can get.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Here Is The Most Disproportionately Popular Cuisine In Each State
> 
> That's why I've always held onto the belief the Oklahoma is a Southwestern state, with more in common with Texas and New Mexico, than Kansas/Nebraska. Cuisine is a huge part of culture, and around here it's Mexican, Tex-Mex, BBQ, southern (home cookin') in that order. At least around Tulsa...
> 
> Oklahoma
> *
>    1. Tex-Mex -- 93 percent higher than national average.
>    2. BBQ -- 88 percent higher than national average.*
>    3. Steak -- 58 percent higher than national average.
> ...


There was a time when they really did merit the special attention - years and years ago - before they sold out to Hal Smith, IIRC. Wife and I went there a few months ago and the menu is a shell of its former self, and if you want something besides a platter of enchiladas or a taco....

----------


## White Peacock

> I'd kill for good tex/okie-mex in the Seattle area. I would literally commit murder.


Good Mexican joints are few and far between in the Northwest. In Portland, the Original Taco House was damn good, but I really can't think of any others there at all. Surprisingly, OKC's Indian offerings are of a better quality than Portland's as well. There was a great Indian joint in Salem, but by and large OKC wins the Indian cuisine fight. 

Yakisoba, on the other hand, is where the PacNW shines.

----------


## Pete

Ted's coming to NW 150th & Penn:

----------


## corwin1968

> Ted's coming to NW 150th & Penn:


Just yesterday I was telling my wife that I wonder what that complex is going to look like when it's done.  She's switched over her allegiance to Alfredo's but I still prefer Ted's because their enchiladas are better.  It will be nice to have a Ted's so close.

----------


## THEM

It is actually going in the strip mall behind the HSRG new (or old) concept.

----------


## Swake

Ted's is awful. I have no idea how people can eat that crap.

----------


## Dustin

I went to the one next to the outlet mall a while back...  It's still too expensive, but the food was surprisingly REALLY good!  I hadn't been to one in a long time and the last time I did, it was the original and it wasn't that great.

----------


## Easy180

I like Ted's but there are so many other just as good options out there without 45 minute wait times.

----------


## catch22

> Ted's is awful. I have no idea how people can eat that crap.


Well we all have different tastes. I personally like Ted's, although it isn't my first choice.

----------


## kevinpate

Yea.  The more places there are for the masses to go to a Ted's, the more seats will remain open in places with better chow.

God bless America

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Yea.  The more places there are for the masses to go to a Ted's, the more seats will remain open in places with better chow.
> 
> God bless America


Comments like this make me miss the "like" button

----------


## SoonerDave

> Well we all have different tastes. I personally like Ted's, although it isn't my first choice.


I think the quality at Ted's varies greatly from location to location. We had stopped going to Ted's some time ago (on S. Western) due to a pretty drastic change in prices (up) and portions (down), especially in light of other offerings. We've made a couple of visits here in the last few months and its...ok. We much prefer Mama Roja's, but its waaaay too far across town for just a "hey its Friday and I'm too tired to cook so lets go out somewhere close" supper. 

One thing that struck me about Ted's after having not been there in some time was how their menu had really shrunk and some of the atypical offerings weren't even on the menu anymore, very generic. I'm no Mexican food aficionado, so I'm probably not the best person to ask on that anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Bullbear

I think at some point it just became the "Thing" to like and rave about. I don't think the food is horrible but Its certainly not something I crave or ever suggest but I will go along if someone is dead set on it. That being said I haven't been to a Ted's in several years. My main complaint is I enjoy a comfortable dining experience. I have always hated how many people they Jam in there and I feel like the table next to me is part of my Dinner party. This is one thing that will quickly turn me off.

----------


## traxx



----------


## soonerguru

The original on 63rd was quite good when Ted Curtis ran it. It's a shadow of itself now that it's part of the HSRG monolith. Either way, even at its best, the Tex-Mex at Ted's paled to the old-school El Chico of bygone days and about a hundred other places in Dallas, Ft Worth and Austin.

----------


## ctchandler

> The original on 63rd


Soonerguru,
You lost me, where/when were they on 63rd.  My first visit to Ted's (and I thought it was the only one) was at the former Cocina De Mino (they moved further North on May) at NW 68th and May.
C. T.

----------


## Sancho

> The original on 63rd was quite good when Ted Curtis ran it. It's a shadow of itself now that it's part of the HSRG monolith. Either way, even at its best, the Tex-Mex at Ted's paled to the old-school El Chico of bygone days and about a hundred other places in Dallas, Ft Worth and Austin.


All tex-mex joints, whether in OKC or DFW or any piss ant town in between, taste exactly the same.

----------


## sooner88

> The original on 63rd was quite good when Ted Curtis ran it. It's a shadow of itself now that it's part of the HSRG monolith. Either way, even at its best, the Tex-Mex at Ted's paled to the old-school El Chico of bygone days and about a hundred other places in Dallas, Ft Worth and Austin.


It's not owned by HSRG anymore is it? Either way I agree. I wish we had something that was close to what I've had in Houston, DFW, etc. I'm hoping that Barrio's will fill that gap.

----------


## Stew

Teds is way too popular for me to like it.

----------


## Roger S

> It's not owned by HSRG anymore is it?


It's owned by Ted's Cafe Escondido Holdings Inc which I've also seen referred to as The Beekman Group which partnered with Hal Smith in 2013.

----------


## sooner88

> It's owned by Ted's Cafe Escondido Holdings Inc which I've also seen referred to as The Beekman Group.


http://www.thebeekmangroup.com/portfolio

----------


## SOONER8693

> Teds is way too popular for me to like it.


Sounds like a Yogiism. Reminds me of when Yogi said, "no one goes to Coney Island anymore, because it's too crowded".

----------


## corwin1968

> http://www.thebeekmangroup.com/portfolio


That link shows Dunkin Donuts being part of the beekman group.  I wonder what happened to the plans for 11 new locations.  Every time we see new commercial construction in our neck of the woods, my wife or I will say "hopefully it's a Dunkin Donuts!".  We only go there for the caramel iced lattes but they are worth the trip.

----------


## sooner88

> That link shows Dunkin Donuts being part of the beekman group.  I wonder what happened to the plans for 11 new locations.  Every time we see new commercial construction in our neck of the woods, my wife or I will say "hopefully it's a Dunkin Donuts!".  We only go there for the caramel iced lattes but they are worth the trip.


Looks like they own an acquisition group that includes Dunkin Donut franchises in New York and South Carolina

----------


## TheTravellers

> Soonerguru,
> You lost me, where/when were they on 63rd.  My first visit to Ted's (and I thought it was the only one) was at the former Cocina De Mino (they moved further North on May) at NW 68th and May.
> C. T.


I could've sworn that the Ted's on 68th/May was purpose-built for Ted's and they've been the only occupant since it was built (I used to live on 67th between Ross and Miller and that used to be the field we used to play ball in).

----------


## Martin

apparently the location was built in '84 as the may cafe and cocina de mino took over sometime in '86. ted's opened in '91. -M

    from 8/10/1986...

----------


## SoonerDave

Man, Cocina de Mino brings back a few memories. Good place, but knew someone familiar with the place internally and warned there were "business problems" within..and sure enough, there were. Amazing how one place somehow manages to emerge in a community, get really popular, then just one day, they're *poof* gone. 

Someone else can possibly refute/confirm, but Alfredo's down in Moore and Mustang was actually started by someone related to (brother?) the "original" Ted and presumably uses a lot of the original Ted's recipes. Our family does tend to prefer it to Ted's...you don't feel quite as shoehorned into the place as I do at Ted's sometimes...

----------


## ctchandler

> I could've sworn that the Ted's on 68th/May was purpose-built for Ted's and they've been the only occupant since it was built (I used to live on 67th between Ross and Miller and that used to be the field we used to play ball in).


The Travellers,
No, I ate at Cocina De Mino for several years before they moved.  Then I enjoyed Ted's when they took over.
C. T.

----------


## TheTravellers

Mea Culpa, we moved from there in 1982, and apparently didn't go back between then and 1991...  Wonder what May Cafe was like, must not've been great to only have lasted a year or so.  :Smile:

----------


## ctchandler

> Mea Culpa, we moved from there in 1982, and apparently didn't go back between then and 1991...  Wonder what May Cafe was like, must not've been great to only have lasted a year or so.


I can tell you that they were always crowded (lines outside) for lunch.  It was on our weekly rotation.  I think they moved to expand, but don't quote me on that.  By the way, they were there four years, not "a year or so".
C. T.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I can tell you that they were always crowded (lines outside) for lunch.  It was on our weekly rotation.  I think they moved to expand, but don't quote me on that.  By the way, they were there four years, not "a year or so".
> C. T.


Interesting, thanks for the info.  And I said "year or so" based on Martin's post that said they opened in 1984 and Cocina de Mino took over in 1986.

----------


## ctchandler

> Interesting, thanks for the info.  And I said "year or so" based on Martin's post that said they opened in 1984 and Cocina de Mino took over in 1986.


Read Martin's post again, they opened in 1986 and Ted's moved there in 1991, so that's between four and five years.  I honestly don't know how long we ate there, but I do know I where I was (work) between 1985 and 1987 and I was eating there regularly because they were very convenient for lunch.  I was just South of Baptist hospital.
C. T.

----------


## TheTravellers

Heh, I see the problem - I'm talking about May Cafe and you're talking about Cocina De Mino.  :Smile:

----------


## ctchandler

> Heh, I see the problem - I'm talking about May Cafe and you're talking about Cocina De Mino.


Got me on that one!  What is/where is(was)/when is "May Cafe"?
C. T.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Got me on that one!  What is/where is(was)/when is "May Cafe"?
> C. T.


According to Martin's article, was where Cocina De Mino was and Ted's is.  Guess they went out of business, and Cocina De Mino moved in, hadn't heard of them until I read Martin's article.

----------


## Pete

Press release:

**************

Local Favorite to Remodel Edmond Restaurant Ted’s Cafe Escondido will add full bar with seating

EDMOND, OKLA. - Ted’s Caf Escondido has announced plans to completely remodel their location at 801 E Danforth in Edmond. The Danforth location was the second Ted’s location to be opened, twelve years after the original Ted’s location at NW 68th and May Avenue.

“We recognized the need to invest in our infrastructure and stay current with our guests’ expectations. We have developed a vast cocktail menu over the past year to go far beyond the margarita and beer menu we have been known for in the past, and we’re excited to introduce our new offerings to our guests in Edmond.” said Ted’s Vice President of Operations, David Foxx.

“With the edition of a seat-yourself bar and the refreshed cocktail menu, we’re giving our guests a place to relax and enjoy their drinks, as well as our made from scratch food.” Construction will begin on Monday, August 12 and expected completion is Sunday, August 25.

During this time, Ted’s Taco Truck will be in the parking lot of the Danforth location and will be selling select menu items from 11:00 a.m. to 2:00 p.m. and 4:30p.m. to 8:00 p.m. each day while the location is closed for remodeling.

The restaurant will reopen on Monday, August 26th with a ribbon cutting courtesy of the Edmond Chamber of Commerce. A two-week long grand re-opening celebration will follow with daily giveaways, as well as the option to register to win a $500 Ted’s gift card.

“We want to remind our guests how important they are to us, and what better way than here, where we got our start,” said Foxx.

“These giveaways are just a little token of our appreciation and a way for us to let our guests celebrate our success alongside our team.”

Updates on the remodel will be shared on the Ted’s social media accounts throughout the process.

----------


## Martin

this line gave me brain cancer:

"With the _edition_ of a seat-yourself bar..."

----------


## Pete

Ted's to bring new restaurant concept to Uptown

Ted's Cafe Escondido will be taking space formerly occupied by Pizza23 and Orange Leaf and will be opening a new fast casual concept.



Orange Leaf went out of business last year and Pizza23 recently announced their permanent closure and vacated the space.


The following is from a press release:

Teds Caf Escondido announced today it will be opening a new restaurant concept for the brand, with the first location set to open this summer in the historic Uptown 23rd District. The new concept, Teds Tacos and Cantina, will be located at 600 NW 23rd Street.

This concept is something we have been discussing and planning for the past couple years, long before the recent pandemic hit our restaurant industry so hard, David Foxx, chief operations officer for Teds, said. This new concept not only allows us to enter the fast casual market, but also allows us to offer new dining options, such as contactless ordering and patio seating, that we know guests are looking for in this new era of dining out.

Teds Tacos and Cantinas fast casual setting will include counter service, a full service bar and dog-friendly patio seating. The menu includes several unique specialty tacos, loaded waffle fries, build your own burritos, and sheet pan nachos, perfect for sharing. Each meal will also come with a complimentary order of Teds famous chips, salsa and cheese sauce.

Were excited to finally break ground and begin to see this new concept come to life, and were looking forward to joining the Uptown community and being a part of the massive growth that is happening in this area, Foxx added.

The new Cantina is currently under construction, with a goal of opening later this summer. 









_Vacated Pizza23 space_

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Interesting! The Ted's name will probably help it get some business.

----------


## DowntownMan

And right next door to Big truck tacos. Some good Mexican food on that corner now

----------


## GoGators

Nice addition

----------


## Pete

One of the best patios around that was always underutilized before.

----------


## rte66man

Ugh, another Ted's. Different concept but yet another Mexican option in Uptown?  I'm truly sorry Pizza 23 went out as I ate lunch there often (but apparently not often enough).

----------


## TheTravellers

Nothing says great Mexican food like "loaded waffle fries".   :Smiley122:

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

LOL I'll never forget a waiter at Ted's correcting me when asking for more queso. "Sir, it is cheese sauce"  :Big Grin:

----------


## sooner88

May have to walk over and buy Ted's tortillas, and use those for tacos at BTT.

----------


## TheTravellers

> May have to walk over and buy Ted's tortillas, and use those for tacos at BTT.


 :Congrats:

----------


## JDSooners

> May have to walk over and buy Ted's tortillas, and use those for tacos at BTT.


Sucks it's next to btt, wish it was maybe next to scissor tail park or some other undeserved area, don't like the idea of picking between 2 over something that is unique and convenient to an area.

----------


## Pete

https://oklahoman.com/article/566194...cept-to-uptown

Wanted to point out a highly unethical practice by that article's author.

He includes quotes and other information lifted directly from a press release (which we identified as such in the story that came before this one) but uses them as if he spoke directly to the people.  

He's done this dozens of times.  Nobody else at the Oklahoman even does it, and for good reason.  A long-term reporter was recently fired by the Kansas City Star for doing the same thing because it's regarded as incredibly unethical in journalism.

I've documented this being done many times over the years.  Really bad standard for our community.

----------


## sooner88

> Sucks it's next to btt, wish it was maybe next to scissor tail park or some other undeserved area, don't like the idea of picking between 2 over something that is unique and convenient to an area.


I said that halfway joking. Although they both serve similar style Mexican, with a full bar the concept / clientele should be different enough for both to be successful. I imagine during good weather that patio will be busy with people hanging out where BTT is more pickup / quick meal.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> https://oklahoman.com/article/566194...cept-to-uptown
> 
> Wanted to point out a highly unethical practice by that article's author.
> 
> He includes quotes and other information lifted directly from a press release (which we identified as such in the story that came before this one) but uses them as if he spoke directly to the people.  
> 
> He's done this dozens of times.  Nobody else at the Oklahoman even does it, and for good reason.  A long-term reporter was recently fired by the Kansas City Star for doing the same thing because it's regarded as incredibly unethical in journalism.
> 
> I've documented this being done many times over the years.  Really bad standard for our community.


That is both lazy and unethical. You always cite your source and digital you link back to it. Journalism 101

----------


## Pete

> That is both lazy and unethical. You always cite your source and digital you link back to it. Journalism 101


He does it all the time.

There was a story a few years back where he extensively quoted Mary Fallon and I thought, wow, I'm surprised he got to speak to her directly.

Then I realized it was from a press release.  It's really just incredibly unethical and irresponsible.

And it has zero to do with being overworked, understaffed, having new owners, having to take every 4th week off or the other litany of excuses we've been hearing for the last 10 years.

----------


## LakeEffect

> He does it all the time.
> 
> There was a story a few years back where he extensively quoted Mary Fallon and I thought, wow, I'm surprised he got to speak to her directly.
> 
> Then I realized it was from a press release.  It's really just incredibly unethical and irresponsible.
> 
> And it has zero to do with being overworked, understaffed, having new owners, having to take every 4th week off or the other litany of excuses we've been hearing for the last 10 years.


Who is the reporter? It says "Staff Reports" on the byline now.

----------


## Pete

> Who is the reporter? It says "Staff Reports" on the byline now.


Lackmeyer.  Funny that it was changed.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

WOW. Confirmed it said Lackmeyer when I read it after Pete pointed it out. They changed it later it looks like.

----------


## catch22

As I know nothing about journalism, what is the preferred way of reporting a direct quote from a press release? Would it simply be to cite the press release and then provide the quote?

If I were writing an article I'd have done it that same way. I've honestly never even thought about it.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> As I know nothing about journalism, what is the preferred way of reporting a direct quote from a press release? Would it simply be to cite the press release and then provide the quote?
> 
> If I were writing an article I'd have done it that same way. I've honestly never even thought about it.


Generally you are going to copy it word for word you cite it as a Press Release. Most times you want to put your own voice in the story, follow up with people in the press release and get your own quotes and then make sure the press release is factual. 

In reality you shouldn't even need a press release. You want to be ahead of them and get that information for yourself. When it comes to things like restaurants that can be different but I am speaking from a journalism and news standpoint.

----------


## Pete

> As I know nothing about journalism, what is the preferred way of reporting a direct quote from a press release? Would it simply be to cite the press release and then provide the quote?
> 
> If I were writing an article I'd have done it that same way. I've honestly never even thought about it.


You write, as everyone does, 'in a statement' or something similar.

You do not cut and paste from a press release without identifying the source.  It's plagiarism, pure and simple.

----------


## Mr. Blue Sky

> You write, as everyone does, 'in a statement' or something similar.
> 
> You do not cut and paste from a press release without identifying the source.  *It's plagiarism, pure and simple.*


Bingo. https://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2019...se-plagiarism/

----------


## Bunty

> Ugh, another Ted's. Different concept but yet another Mexican option in Uptown?  I'm truly sorry Pizza 23 went out as I ate lunch there often (but apparently not often enough).


 A lot of Stillwater people hate what passes for Mexican food in Stillwater so much that they dream of a Ted's opening up in Stillwater.

----------


## AP

Ted's is worse than anything in Stillwater. It's the most basic TexMex you can find

----------


## Brad72

I've eaten at Ted's on occasion. It's fine. I find it over priced for say lunch. But I'm glad to have the option on 23rd since we do eat in that general area a lot.

----------


## Executionist

> Ted's is worse than anything in Stillwater. It's the most basic TexMex you can find


In your opinion.

----------


## jedicurt

> In your opinion.


actually i don't think that is an opinion... i think it is why so many people like Ted's... since it's so basic, and they do pretty much everything good, but none of it great, everyone can find something they can enjoy for a meal...

----------


## Martin

> actually i don't think that is an opinion... i think it is why so many people like Ted's... since it's so basic, and they do pretty much everything good, but none of it great, everyone can find something they can enjoy for a meal...


ted's is objectively the worst tex-mex restaurant in stillwater because many people like it... yogi berra, is that you? : )

----------


## jdizzle

Man, OKCtalk people love bashing everything OKC-based. They don't support Pizza 23, so some other local entity snatches the space up, and that entity gets bashed. Man, can't win for losing.

----------


## AP

> In your opinion.


Of course, it is my opinion. Welcome to forums, where people post their opinion.




> Man, OKCtalk people love bashing everything OKC-based. They don't support Pizza 23, so some other local entity snatches the space up, and that entity gets bashed. Man, can't win for losing.


People didn't support Pizza 23 because there are better local pizza places. I'm sure plenty of people will support this new Ted's, but doesn't that defeat your point? Using a chain restaurant brand, even if it's local, to compete with Big Truck right next door. If I have to choose between two local places, it's definitely not going to be the basic bland one. Of course, that is just MY opinion.

----------


## jedicurt

> ted's is objectively the worst tex-mex restaurant in stillwater because many people like it... yogi berra, is that you? : )


i didn't say worst. i agreed with the comment that it is most basic.

----------


## Stew

I think it's a bloody shame you can't get a descent churro in this town.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I think it's a bloody shame you can't get a decent churro in this town.


I like the ones at the fair... Maybe because I eat like a buffet at it.

----------


## sooner88

> I think it's a bloody shame you can't get a decent churro in this town.


A place like this would be great here. They have them all over Mexico City with lines out the door constantly.

https://www.bonappetit.com/city-guid...rreria-el-moro

----------


## Jersey Boss

> actually i don't think that is an opinion... i think it is why so many people like Ted's... since it's so basic, and they do pretty much everything good, but none of it great, everyone can find something they can enjoy for a meal...


Ronald McDonald approves of this statement.

----------


## securityinfo

Ted's has not been "local" for arguably several years now.  :-(    What they have done though  is tried to keep the managers from the old days, and mix up the menu without killing the things that people really seemed to appreciate....  like the tortillas, which are still pretty special when done correctly.

----------


## catch22

I like Ted's. BTT will be fine, it's a different atmosphere and concept completely. In fact, Ted's usually has a wait during busy hours, that might help BTT with people attempting to go to Ted's but not wanting to wait an hour once they are there. It seems like if anything isn't a hipster themed joint with a cute name it is complete garbage and has the worst food on the planet.

----------


## Brad72

I wonder how different this will be compared to what people expect when they go into a traditional Ted's? Sounds like this will be more like a Torchy's or a Fuzzy's. Will it help or dilute the brand?

----------


## AP

> I like Ted's. BTT will be fine, it's a different atmosphere and concept completely. In fact, Ted's usually has a wait during busy hours, that might help BTT with people attempting to go to Ted's but not wanting to wait an hour once they are there. It seems like if anything isn't a hipster themed joint with a cute name it is complete garbage and has the worst food on the planet.


This is a new Taco concept for Ted's. 




> The menu includes specialty tacos, loaded waffle fries, build your own burritos, and sheet pan nachos.


https://www.koco.com/article/fallen-...unity/32433779

That's literally direct competition for Big Truck.

----------


## Martin

i really don't get how loaded waffle fries fits in with the rest of this menu... maybe the toppings will make it fit with the rest of the concept.

----------


## Stew

> i really don't get how loaded waffle fries fits in with the rest of this menu... maybe the toppings will make it fit with the rest of the concept.


Agreed they should call it papas con basura.

----------


## Midtowner

Opening up next door to an established local hot spot is a pretty great way to test market their restaurant. If it does well, it'll compete anywhere. If it fails, then maybe it wasn't good enough to compete in other local markets. I think many of these more urban style buildings with the parking in the back have a hard time attracting patrons. Even on 23rd, it seems the parking-in-front restaurants always do pretty well.

----------


## BridgeBurner

I'll definitely check this out when it is open, I am on 23rd street fairly often but never made it to either of the old restaurants in this space.
I wonder if it will stay open till three to cater to the late-late night crowd similar to fuzzies at campus corner in Norman?
I do share the concern about being too close to Big Truck Tacos but I feel like this will be more of a 'sit for a while and have a couple margaritas' vs BTT's fast casual so might not impact them too much.
If Mexican Radio hadn't just opened I would say this would have  been a great fit for the old Maples (RIP) location in the Plaza.

----------


## BBatesokc

I'm in. We were looking for a place to eat on 23rd this afternoon. I think it would be a welcomed addition. Surprised how many place still are not open on 23rd. Ended up at Lido.

----------


## Pete

You can see they have started to frame the interior:

----------


## Pete

Progress in Uptown:

----------


## Ward

I got a huge laugh the other day when I drove by and saw a Teds catering delivery van in line at the Sonic.   Maybe the driver was just thirsty.  Or tired of Teds food.   Whatever, I laughed a good hearty laugh.

----------


## willemark01

> I got a huge laugh the other day when I drove by and saw a Teds catering delivery van in line at the Sonic.   Maybe the driver was just thirsty.  Or tired of Teds food.   Whatever, I laughed a good hearty laugh.


Those slushies hit different haha

----------


## Pete

New Uptown location coming along:

----------


## HOT ROD

nicely ^

----------


## shawnw

https://twitter.com/tedstacocantina/...93532321087488

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

They are very close to opening:

----------


## AP

I get a little bit of a Fuzzy's vibe from this.

----------


## shawnw

nice that they covered the patio

----------


## Pete

> nice that they covered the patio


And added a fireplace.

Should bring lots of life to 23rd.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Man, this is looking great! Can't wait to drink a Ted's michelada on that patio.

----------


## Pete

They open November 2nd.

Hours:

Sun-Thu 7:30A - 10:00P
Fri-Sat 7:30A - 12:00A

Full menu and more:  https://tedstacocantina.com/

----------


## Pete

With the power outage, they pushed their opening to Wednesday the 4th.

----------


## SoonersFan12

No reviews yet?

----------


## Wishbone

I havent eaten inside a restaurant since March. The patio here will be one of the first places I try when things get back to normal.

----------


## Southsider2

Ate here for the first time tonight. If you're in the crowd that hates Ted's, don't bother checking it out. The food is essentially the same as other Ted's Restaurants but I think it's a couple of dollars cheaper (don't hold me to that). I didn't get to check out the bar but the patio was great. It was heated and they played great music.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Ate here for the first time tonight. If you're in the crowd that hates Ted's, don't bother checking it out. The food is essentially the same as other Ted's Restaurants but I think it's a couple of dollars cheaper (don't hold me to that). I didn't get to check out the bar but the patio was great. It was heated and they played great music.


I was expecting the food to be the same so why should it be any different than other Ted’s restaurants? I will pass on it, thank you for your review

----------


## BoulderSooner

have been to this place a couple of times now ...    it is great      good food, amazing patio, (heated and cooled)   and a really good vibe.    

i give big truck about 6 months

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

> have been to this place a couple of times now ...    it is great      good food, amazing patio, (heated and cooled)   and a really good vibe.    
> 
> i give big truck about 6 months


6 months until what?

----------


## onthestrip

> have been to this place a couple of times now ...    it is great      good food, amazing patio, (heated and cooled)   and a really good vibe.    
> 
> *i give big truck about 6 months*


You serious? No way. First, they have a drive thru, a huge deal right now. Second, they also cater out of this location which isnt harmed by this Teds being next door. Lastly, I think you discount the many years they have built up a big loyal following.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> have been to this place a couple of times now ...    it is great      good food, amazing patio, (heated and cooled)   and a really good vibe.    
> 
> i give big truck about 6 months


You ever see a Denny's across the street from a McDonalds? 

Yes I know the analogy isn't perfect but those two restaurants have similar menu items and manage to coexist because of the different dining experiences. Not unlike how BTT and Ted's will co-exist. 

I mean there are two wildly successful desert places in the Plaza that have co-existed for years now.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> 6 months until what?


until they close their doors .. 


i hope that i am wrong ... 

but   big truck has not been doing well of late separate from Teds going in .. 

and now it will get worse for them  ..

----------


## LocoAko

> until they close their doors .. 
> 
> 
> i hope that i am wrong ... 
> 
> but   big truck has not been doing well of late separate from Teds going in .. 
> 
> and now it will get worse for them  ..


How do you know they haven't been doing well? Half the times I've gone in the last few months I've ended up in a very long drive thru line. Hell, they just won the Gazette's "Best Of" category for tacos. Ted's wasn't even on there.

----------


## Pete

I drove by last night and the place looked packed both on the patio and inside.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> I drove by last night and the place looked packed both on the patio and inside.


I was there and can confirm the patio was packed. At least it was until the mini-derecho blew everyone away.

----------


## Pete

> I was there and can confirm the patio was packed. At least it was until the mini-derecho blew everyone away.


How was the food, drinks, vibe?

----------


## catcherinthewry

> How was the food, drinks, vibe?


This may be my favorite patio in OKC. Drinks were good. Food was fine, but nothing to write home about. There was an oak tree that spreads out above the patio's metal roof. When the front came through last night the wind was so strong that the acorns hitting the roof sounded like hail.

----------


## Pete

Went there last night as a friend was visiting from out of town and knew it was one of the few places in town with a well-heated patio.  I haven't been going out much at all and of course Mayor Holt asked for a 10-day voluntary lockdown, so it wasn't very busy as you can see.

I was impressed.  The interior is bright and looks great in person and that patio is fantastic.  Well-heated, large fireplace, good sound system and several TV's.  It's also a cool setting right on 23rd where there is lots of life but you aren't overwhelmed by the traffic noise.  The Tower Theatre marquee can be easily seen.

They have a big drink and food menu.  I had the Nashville chicken tacos and I really liked them.  Not particularly spicy but they have 3 sauces on the table, and 2 of them actually had a good kick.  They serve everything with chips, salsa and queso.  The dips were really bland to me, so I put in some of the hot stuff to kick it up a bit.

I had a frozen margarita that was fine but too sweet for my tastes.

Looks like this place is already a big hit and a great addition to Uptown.  Hopefully Big Truck will keep its loyal patrons and both places can thrive.

----------


## AMinEdmond

Great review Pete!  This is a great idea and love the new concept by Ted's.  I'm going to make it a point to make it down there to try it out, but for breakfast.  I really hope the plan is to expand and put a few of these around town, I would love to see one of these in Edmond!

----------


## SoonersFan12

The only good thing is the inside, the food has been disappointing so I will not be going back

----------


## SEMIweather

> Great review Pete!  This is a great idea and love the new concept by Ted's.  I'm going to make it a point to make it down there to try it out, but for breakfast.  I really hope the plan is to expand and put a few of these around town, I would love to see one of these in Edmond!


If it does well, I'm sure they'll expand. Hal Smith always seems to be very flexible with their concepts, expanding the ones that do well and shutting down the ones that don't.

----------


## Pete

> Great review Pete!  This is a great idea and love the new concept by Ted's.  I'm going to make it a point to make it down there to try it out, but for breakfast.  I really hope the plan is to expand and put a few of these around town, I would love to see one of these in Edmond!


Yes, the plan is to have multiple locations in the metro area and you can bet Edmond will be high on the priority list.

It's very similar to Fuzzy's which really draws a crowd.

----------


## David

Here's hoping the eventual Edmond site is either in the downtown strip or somewhere else within walking distance of UCO.

----------


## sooner88

I'm excited to try it out, but the only let down is they don't use their homemade tortillas that they have in their full-scale restaurant. We typically pick up their tortillas when we're making fajitas and was looking forward to having a shorter drive to get them, but I also understand this is a smaller space with less room for their machine.

----------


## sooner88

> If it does well, I'm sure they'll expand. Hal Smith always seems to be very flexible with their concepts, expanding the ones that do well and shutting down the ones that don't.


Is Hal Smith involved in this anymore? I thought he was out awhile ago.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Is Hal Smith involved in this anymore? I thought he was out awhile ago.


teds is operated separately from HSRG restaurants  

 but Hal smith is the operator

----------


## sooner88

> teds is operated separately from HSRG restaurants  
> 
>  but Hal smith is the operator


Gotcha, thanks. I couldn't recall how that was structured / if he was involved. If that's the case it makes much more sense that they'll start to scale this new model with him involved.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Gotcha, thanks. I couldn't recall how that was structured / if he was involved. If that's the case it makes much more sense that they'll start to scale this new model with him involved.


i have been told they will expand this concept very quickly

----------


## Pete

Ted's Cantina in Uptown has been closed since Feb due to a burst pipe on a floor above them.

The Oklahoman has a video with the operator saying the water actually damaged the foundation, and they are still 2-4 weeks away from reopening.

https://www.oklahoman.com/videos/new...es/4674980001/

----------


## HOT ROD

uggh, I saw "pipe burst" and it brought back HORRBLE memories from Nov 2020. ...

----------


## Libbymin

> Ted's Cantina in Uptown has been closed since Feb due to a burst pipe on a floor above them.
> 
> The Oklahoman has a video with the operator saying the water actually damaged the foundation, and they are still 2-4 weeks away from reopening.
> 
> https://www.oklahoman.com/videos/new...es/4674980001/


Yikes, what a nightmare.

----------


## rizzo

Visited Ted's last night 150th & Penn.  We've been there 2x in the past yr.  After last night I think it's off the list of frequented places for us once everything opens up.  Both visits in the past yr at this location were not the Ted's we are accustomed to.   Servers were not on point at all.  We had to wait for tortillas for the  fajitas and 2 plates rice and beans were cold.  The plates obviously did not go thru the warmer they were not scorching hot as usual.  Anyone else notice this at any location?

----------


## corwin1968

> Visited Ted's last night 150th & Penn.  We've been there 2x in the past yr.  After last night I think it's off the list of frequented places for us once everything opens up.  Both visits in the past yr at this location were not the Ted's we are accustomed to.   Servers were not on point at all.  We had to wait for tortillas for the  fajitas and 2 plates rice and beans were cold.  The plates obviously did not go thru the warmer they were not scorching hot as usual.  Anyone else notice this at any location?


Every experience we've had at the NW 150th & Penn location has been bad.  

I even left a very negative review on Yelp and the manager responded with the usual "that should never happen......".  That was several years ago and apparently nothing has changed.  

I will say that even our last three trips to the Danforth location were not up to Ted's usual standards.  The service wasn't any better than any other restaurant, which is a HUGE change for that place, and the food hasn't been as good as usual.  These three trips probably span over a year's time, so it's not something that just changed recently.

----------


## Bunty

> i have been told they will expand this concept very quickly


Lots of Stillwater people love Ted's and hope one will be open in Stillwater.  But it will have the very popular Mexico Joe's to try to compete with, along with two popular Mexican run restaurants plus several smaller Mexicans.  El Vaquero has been closed and for sale for over a year and needs to reopen.  Hint to Ted.

----------


## AMinEdmond

> Every experience we've had at the NW 150th & Penn location has been bad.  
> 
> I even left a very negative review on Yelp and the manager responded with the usual "that should never happen......".  That was several years ago and apparently nothing has changed.  
> 
> I will say that even our last three trips to the Danforth location were not up to Ted's usual standards.  The service wasn't any better than any other restaurant, which is a HUGE change for that place, and the food hasn't been as good as usual.  These three trips probably span over a year's time, so it's not something that just changed recently.


 If you're in the Edmond area there are tons of options for really good Mexican food that put Ted's to shame.  After they sold out a few years ago we could tell immediately that their food quality and service were going to go downhill.... Some of the places we frequent are Hidalgo's (2nd & Santa Fe) Cantarito's (Danforth & Santa Fe), Leonardo's (178th/2nd ST & Penn), 3 Tequillas (2nd & Broadway)

----------


## corwin1968

> If you're in the Edmond area there are tons of options for really good Mexican food that put Ted's to shame.  After they sold out a few years ago we could tell immediately that their food quality and service were going to go downhill.... Some of the places we frequent are Hidalgo's (2nd & Santa Fe) Cantarito's (Danforth & Santa Fe), Leonardo's (178th/2nd ST & Penn), 3 Tequillas (2nd & Broadway)


3 Tequilas is definately on our "to try" list.  We've tried all of the others and weren't impressed, unfortunately.  Alfredos and Arcos are our go-to spots for Mexican.  We wish there was a really good taco truck in the area around NW 178th & May.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

3 Tequilas is great and also has a great atmosphere. I wish Edmond would do more around this area to make it more ped friendly and active.

----------


## KTB

> Visited Ted's last night 150th & Penn.  We've been there 2x in the past yr.  After last night I think it's off the list of frequented places for us once everything opens up.  Both visits in the past yr at this location were not the Ted's we are accustomed to.   Servers were not on point at all.  We had to wait for tortillas for the  fajitas and 2 plates rice and beans were cold.  The plates obviously did not go thru the warmer they were not scorching hot as usual.  Anyone else notice this at any location?


We used to go to Ted's all the time but that location is awful.  We were excited when they built it but we haven't been there in a couple of years.  Our go to Mexican is now Uncle Julio's and Pablano's.

----------


## LakeEffect

The restaurant industry is suffering from staffing issues citywide, so I wouldn't say it's Ted's-specific right now. Staff are extremely hard to find right now...

----------


## Jersey Boss

Wages and benefits will cure staffing issues.

----------


## TheTravellers

> The restaurant industry is suffering from staffing issues citywide, so I wouldn't say it's Ted's-specific right now. Staff are extremely hard to find right now...


Seems odd, with many restaurants not fully open (or closed, either temporarily or permanently) and unemployment being high.

----------


## jedicurt

> Seems odd, with many restaurants not fully open (or closed, either temporarily or permanently) and unemployment being high.


most i knew just left the service industry for another job, and realized that while pay can be more... having a steady paycheck (even is smaller sometimes) and other benefits helps...  i would be willing to say that 1/3rd of my friends in the service industry have left it in the past 6-8 months

----------


## Pete

Ted's Tacos and Cantina in Uptown will finally reopen on May 1st.

----------


## David

Finally, I have been looking forward to being able to eat there in person now that vaccinations are looking good.

How many months did they end up being closed?

----------


## Pete

^

It closed after the big snow and deep freeze in February.

----------


## OKCretro

> Seems odd, with many restaurants not fully open (or closed, either temporarily or permanently) and *unemployment being high*.


The mayor was touting the unemployment rate in the metro.  It is at 4%.    Is that high for you?

----------


## TheTravellers

> The mayor was touting the unemployment rate in the metro.  It is at 4%.    Is that high for you?


I was speaking to the general unemployment rate, not OKC's, and wasn't aware at the time that OKC's was at 4%.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

Had an email saying 23rd street location is opening May 1st.  

Time has come to finally put Big Truck out of business!

----------


## Midtowner

> The mayor was touting the unemployment rate in the metro.  It is at 4%.    Is that high for you?


Unemployment % =/= Labor force participation %.

The folks living off of the expanded unemployment money are not counting towards our unemployment numbers because they have dropped out of the labor force altogether.

----------


## SouthOfTheVillage

> Had an email saying 23rd street location is opening May 1st.  
> 
> Time has come to finally put Big Truck out of business!


+1. BTT arguably has the better menu, but Ted’s execution + that bar are just on a different level.

----------


## Pete

> Unemployment % =/= Labor force participation %.
> 
> The folks living off of the expanded unemployment money are not counting towards our unemployment numbers because they have dropped out of the labor force altogether.


This is completely false and you need to stop repeating it.

----------


## jn1780

Why people are not participating is left to the politics and Covid threads, but the participation rate still has a long way to recoverfrom their pre-covid levels. A lot of people "gave up" after the tech crash of 2000 and the housing crash of 07/08 also before this trend found a bottom in 2015.   It will probably be awhile before it gets back to pre-covid levels.  https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/CIVPART

I would argue the cost of daycare has made it more worthwhile for someone to stay at home with the kids(either a parent or their baby boomer grandparents), if I were to speculate the trend we were seeing since 2000.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Unemployment % =/= Labor force participation %.
> 
> The folks living off of the expanded unemployment money are not counting towards our unemployment numbers because they have dropped out of the labor force altogether.





> This is completely false and you need to stop repeating it.


I want to learn something here. This is from the BLS.GOV:

"Who is counted as unemployed?
People are classified as unemployed if they do not have a job, have actively looked for work in the prior 4 weeks, and are currently available for work. Actively looking for work may consist of any of the following activities:

Contacting:
An employer directly or having a job interview
A public or private employment agency
Friends or relatives
A school or university employment center
Submitting resumes or filling out applications
Placing or answering job advertisements
Checking union or professional registers
Some other means of active job search"

I read this to say that if you're not pursuing employment you're not statically counted as unemployed? Am I misunderstanding?

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

The most widely reported unemployment rate is the U 3.  It excludes those who have quit looking for work.  U6 rate does include:
https://www.investopedia.com/article...e-u6-vs-u3.asp

----------


## Pete

> The most widely reported unemployment rate is the U 3.  It excludes those who have quit looking for work.  U6 rate does include:
> https://www.investopedia.com/article...e-u6-vs-u3.asp


You CANNOT receive unemployment benefits unless you demonstrate an active job search.  In Oklahoma you have to do this weekly and I believe that is the case in most/all other states.

So this silly and widely-held idea that people are receiving benefits and not a part of the group looking for work is 100% false.

----------


## TheTravellers

> You CANNOT receive unemployment benefits unless you demonstrate an active job search.  In Oklahoma you have to do this weekly and I believe that is the case in most/all other states.
> 
> So this silly and widely-held idea that people are receiving benefits and not a part of the group looking for work is 100% false.


Having been on unemployment twice in two different states (WA and IL), you absolutely have to make contacts weekly, *and* list them on a sheet that can be asked for at any time.  I never got asked to "show my work", yet if they did and I didn't have a valid list of contacts that I've made, I'm pretty sure my benefits would've stopped (at the very least) and they probably would've taken back benefits they'd already given me.

----------


## Pete

Benefits are provided weekly and you have to submit your work search info (a min of two contacts) every week before you get paid.


It scares me that not only that so few people understand this program, but how they are also repeating the "people on unemployment don't get counted as unemployed" myth.

It's been posted on this site alone over 10 times by at least 4 different people, all stating something as absolute fact which is 100% false.  It also says a lot about someone that keeps insisting this is true because somehow it makes them feel better about themselves, just like the 'Welfare Queen' myth of the Reagan era.

----------


## Urbanized

> You CANNOT receive unemployment benefits unless you demonstrate an active job search...


Really not interested in publicly involving myself in the rest of this discussion, but I can tell you for a fact that without question this requirement is gamed ruthlessly, and was even pre-pandemic.  Run an ad on a job board and see how many applicants you get vs how many are willing to show up for an interview, or simply pick up a phone or return a call or e-mail when you contact them on their application. See how many simply no-show interviews. As I said, this part has been going on since well before the pandemic, though previously it was probably people just checking boxes to stay on unemployment until a job they REALLY wanted came along. It's definitely a thing.

And before someone says that they'd easily be caught, understand that technology now enables people to submit applications to many, MANY employers instantly, and then to only list on their weekly report to OESC the ones who DIDN'T call them for an interview. Before job boards existed you used to have to call an employer, mail a resume or apply in person for them to be listed as part of your job search. Today's world is very different.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, they are not just lazy but dishonest.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


The central point is that people keep claiming that those receiving benefits are somehow not counted in the unemployment numbers, which is completely untrue.

----------


## LocoAko

> Had an email saying 23rd street location is opening May 1st.  
> 
> Time has come to finally put Big Truck out of business!


Why would you be so eager to put a beloved local business out of business? I feel singlehandedly determined to keep BTT alive but I'm not rooting for the failure of either of them...

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Why would you be so eager to put a beloved local business out of business? I feel singlehandedly determined to keep BTT alive but I'm not rooting for the failure of either of them...


Agree! I like Ted's and I like BTT. I hope the offerings are different enough to make both work. Example, we might stop at Taco Bueno for lunch and go to Abuelo's for dinner. Never considering them the same thing (Mexican food) at all.

----------


## foodiefan

> Why would you be so eager to put a beloved local business out of business? I feel singlehandedly determined to keep BTT alive but I'm not rooting for the failure of either of them...


^x1000 (personally don't like Teds, so I'll be at BTT!!)

----------


## Rover

> ^x1000 (personally don't like Teds, so I'll be at BTT!!)


So, you've tried the  new concept and don't like it?

----------


## foodiefan

> So, you've tried the  new concept and don't like it?


. . . concept has nothing to do with it. . .just never impressed with their food.  Plus thought the statement about putting BTT out of business was rather small-minded.   Bottom line. . to each his own!!

----------


## Rover

> . . . concept has nothing to do with it. . .just never impressed with their food.  Plus thought the statement about putting BTT out of business was rather small-minded.   Bottom line. . to each his own!!


But, you havent actually had the food here, right?

----------


## Thomas Vu

I haven't had the food either.  I also don't care to try it.  Given Ted's status of being a local chain, and that a lot of--if not all--of the ingredients are the same I'm assuming it wouldn't be a stretch to assume the food wouldn't be that different.

----------


## Pete

> I haven't had the food either.  I also don't care to try it.  Given Ted's status of being a local chain, and that a lot of--if not all--of the ingredients are the same I'm assuming it wouldn't be a stretch to assume the food wouldn't be that different.


Ted's is no longer local.

The Hal Smith group sold their interest some time ago.

----------


## Rover

> I haven't had the food either.  I also don't care to try it.  Given Ted's status of being a local chain, and that a lot of--if not all--of the ingredients are the same I'm assuming it wouldn't be a stretch to assume the food wouldn't be that different.


Curious.... do you have something against local based restaurants with multiple locations?  Sounds like you are saying local is inferior.  

I also don't understand people bashing something they admittedly haven't even tried.

----------


## Ginkasa

I think what Thomas was getting was since they are a chain you don't need to try out a new location or concept to have a general idea of whether you like it or not.

Ultimately Ted's is a brand. If one doesn't have a good perception of that brand they probably aren't going to be interested in trying out out a new location or concept. I think it is also fair on a discussion board for someone to provide their opinion on an established brand without having to try each new concept. I wouldn't call this "bashing".

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Ted's is no longer local.
> 
> The Hal Smith group sold their interest some time ago.


Hal smith is on the board of the company that runs all the teds .. 

when teds started their big expansion  a VC firm partnered with Hal smith to grow the brand   but in a different company  (not HSRG)

----------


## catcherinthewry

> Ultimately Ted's is a brand. If one doesn't have a good perception of that brand they probably aren't going to be interested in trying out out a new location or concept. I think it is also fair on a discussion board for someone to provide their opinion on an established brand without having to try each new concept. I wouldn't call this "bashing".


I'm not a fan of Ted's. I probably haven't eaten at one in 20 years, but I tried the cantina concept on 23rd anyway. I wasn't blown away by the food, but it is passable and I love hanging out on the patio.

----------


## Ginkasa

Well I mean that's fair as well. It's not an either or situation.

----------


## Rover

> I think what Thomas was getting was since they are a chain you don't need to try out a new location or concept to have a general idea of whether you like it or not.
> 
> Ultimately Ted's is a brand. If one doesn't have a good perception of that brand they probably aren't going to be interested in trying out out a new location or concept. I think it is also fair on a discussion board for someone to provide their opinion on an established brand without having to try each new concept. I wouldn't call this "bashing".


I get it, but a new concept doesn't just mean a subset of the old concept.  I would suggest trying new businesses instead of summarily dismissing them.

----------


## Dustin

I've actually eaten at Ted's pretty recently because I was dragged there for a family get together and I have to say, the food was really good! I used to be on the bandwagon that Ted's was just "meh" until that visit. Also, their flour tortillas are still some of the best in the city.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I get it, but a new concept doesn't just mean a subset of the old concept. I would suggest trying new businesses instead of summarily dismissing them.


I went ahead and looked at the menus, and see that my assumption of overlapping ingredients was incorrect.  

Having said that, I just found a taco place I really like.  La pinata taco truck if anybody was curious

I was hoping to elaborate on where foodiefan was coming from with my comment.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Benefits are provided weekly and you have to submit your work search info (a min of two contacts) every week before you get paid.
> 
> 
> It scares me that not only that so few people understand this program, but how they are also repeating the "people on unemployment don't get counted as unemployed" myth.
> 
> It's been posted on this site alone over 10 times by at least 4 different people, all stating something as absolute fact which is 100% false.  It also says a lot about someone that keeps insisting this is true because somehow it makes them feel better about themselves, just like the 'Welfare Queen' myth of the Reagan era.


I want to preface this post by saying that I respect you a lot Pete and we've known each other for a lot of years and I most definitely respect your opinions, more than most on this site, for sure.  However, on this topic I will have to disagree with you based on my own experiences.

I filed for unemployment on October 11, 2020, and every week thereafter until I started my new job April 12th of this year.  Ironically and sadly, I didn't get a penny of my unemployment befefit money until the actual first day of my new job, April 12th, 6 months and one day after applying for benefits.  A few weeks after I first applied, the federal waiver on job searches lapsed and they were required again.  When I went to file for that week I was hit with the requirement and at the time I thought it meant I had to do the 2 searches on OKJobMatch (absolutely worthless site) so they could track it.  But, after answering no on the question like a niave, honest person I read that Indeed searches count and I had actually applied for about 8 jobs that week so I had to call the unemployment office to have them fix my erroneous claim.  After being on hold for the requisite 3 hours I finally got to speak to a very nice and overworked lady that damn near fell out of her chair laughing because I told her I had said no to the question.  She all but told me to just say yes to that question no matter what.  Now, over the 6 months I applied for 200+ jobs so I always fulfilled the requirement, but I can promise you most people are pretty much advised to say yes to that question no matter what.  And, that office is so ridiculously overworked, understaffed, and overwhelmed with merely accomplishing it's main task to be tracking down people that aren't being honest about their weekly work searches. And, there is no tracking of the searches at all.  Merely a threat of being charged with fraud if you are not truthful.  Just the way it is.

As for the "welfare queens" topic, I unfortunately had a front row seat for many years to that very thing happening A LOT.  My wife taught Career Tech at inner city schools for over a decade.  And, while she loved her job and the impact she had on a lot of student's lives, the absolute constant churning of successful high school graduates into the system was soul crushing for her.  Every year there were many students that she helped become the very celebrated first in their family to graduate from high school.  And, in nearly all of those cases my wife had helped them secure a FREE college path after graduating only to see the majority of them get pregnant, move in with a family member, and jump right into the system.  We watched it happen year after year after year.  Add in the equally soul crushing teaching salary and it has finally driven my wife out of the job she absolutely loved and she finally took the money to work out of teaching.  Unfortunately the concept is far from a myth. 

To the topic....  I absoutely loved Ted's when it was the original and still run by the founder and original owner.  Once they started to expand they encountered the inevitable changes that come from a chain seeking consistency and volume.  If I find myself at Ted's I don't mind the experience as typically it's very consistent and the service is good.  However, I never actively choose to eat at Ted's anymore when I feel like there are many more tex-mex options that are more unique and locally owned to choose from.  But, this particular taco shop venture that they very deliberately opened across the street from a very good and very local establishment of the same genre will never get a penny of my money.  I would never go to the Sonic in Norman that was a blatant attempt to run Classic 50's out of business and I won't do it in this case either.  That's just a personal thing for me and I won't support that sort of business activity.  If they open one up somewhere else I might try it, but no way I'm ever stepping foot in this one.  But, that's my own personal choice and I also respect anyone else's choice to patronize them, for the record.

----------


## Pete

Just received a press release saying Ted's Cantina is opening their 2nd location in Ardmore.

I'm sure we'll see more in OKC as well.

----------


## David

Do you have a link to that somewhere, Pete? I may need to send that to some family down that direction.

----------


## Pete

> Do you have a link to that somewhere, Pete? I may need to send that to some family down that direction.


https://tedstacocantina.com/teds-tac...dmore-announce

They are taking over the old Cotton Patch Cafe next to the AMC theater.

----------


## David

Awesome, thanks.

----------


## BoulderSooner

location 3 and 4 will be announced soon

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

Wet taco

Any reviews of that?  

Looks kind of gross to me...

----------


## David

I've had that a few times, it's a bit messy to eat but I found it fairly tasty.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

> I've had that a few times, it's a bit messy to eat but I found it fairly tasty.


Yeah maybe the messiness of it is what is making me feel turned off from trying it.

Next time I do a big truck pickup order I'll try the wet taco to convince myself that even though I am getting older I'm still open to trying new things!

----------


## catcherinthewry

> Wet taco
> 
> Any reviews of that?  
> 
> Looks kind of gross to me...


Tried it my first trip. Nothing special IMO. Definitely wasn't gross though. Give it a try, you might like it.

----------


## Thomas Vu

birria tacos in general are great.  Can't speak on teds though.

----------


## timothy.a.owen

> Wet taco
> 
> Any reviews of that?  
> 
> Looks kind of gross to me...


I definitely wasn't a huge fan. The "wet" part just tasted bland to me. Wet and bland - not a great combo imho.

----------


## rte66man

> https://tedstacocantina.com/teds-tac...dmore-announce
> 
> They are taking over the old Cotton Patch Cafe next to the AMC theater.


Not surprised the Cotton Patch Cafe went out of business. Ate there twice pre-COVID and the service was terrible both times.

----------


## Bunty

> https://tedstacocantina.com/teds-tac...dmore-announce
> 
> They are taking over the old Cotton Patch Cafe next to the AMC theater.


It would be nice if Ted's would take over the closed El Vaquero on the west side of Stillwater. It's been for sale for around 2 years. There's been nothing Mexican on the west side since it closed, due to the manager getting in trouble over smuggling workers from Mexico.

----------


## Pete

I'll bet we'll see a pretty good battle between Ted's Cantina and Fuzzy's.

Both similar concepts with strong backing.

----------


## jarrington00

Has anyone else noticed the quality of food from Ted's has really started to drop off?  The last two times I've gone has been below average tex-mex.

----------


## soonerguru

> Has anyone else noticed the quality of food from Ted's has really started to drop off?  The last two times I've gone has been below average tex-mex.


Yes, about 7 years ago.

----------


## WheelerD Guy

It’s more than adequate for what it is. The cheese water is still the best in the state, and the flour tortillas ain’t half bad either.

----------


## Mballard85

> Yes, about 7 years ago.


This is the correct answer.

----------


## Urbanized

Honestly I’ve never been a big fan. It’s always seemed like dumbed-down Tex-Mex to me. The best things about it being:

1. The flour tortillas (because even though they’re as Americanized as anything there, they are still some delicious warm, starchy clouds)

2. The speedy service (which may or may not still be the case)

3. An aggressive hand washing and sanitizing policy for employees (which may have gone by the wayside after ownership change; I’m not really certain).

If the three things you do best as a Mexican restaurant all have very little to do with making tasty Mexican food, I’ll pass.

----------


## Swake

> It’s more than adequate for what it is. The cheese water is still the best in the state, and the flour tortillas ain’t half bad either.


Ted's so called queso is absolutely disgusting.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Ted's so called queso is absolutely disgusting.


Its the same kind of "queso" served at every generic tex-mex place. If you're into it you're into it and Ted's is pretty good for what it is, but if you're not into it than yeah it is yellow cheeseish goo.

----------


## TheTravellers

Their habanero salsa (not Atomic, it's a different one) used to be pretty good, don't know if it still is (or if they even still have it), but we haven't been in years, found way better Tex-Mex at many other places.

----------


## WheelerD Guy

> Ted's so called queso is absolutely disgusting.


Like I said, its not your dads or older brothers queso. It is Cheese Water. And as cheese water goes, its actually not half bad, especially since it is free.

----------


## Swake

> Like I said, it’s not your dad’s or older brother’s queso. It is Cheese Water. And as cheese water goes, it’s actually not half bad, especially since it is “free.”


It's not worth free. I would much rather pay.

----------


## Timshel

Along the lines of how I believe one should look at light beer (Miller Lite, etc.). It's not "bad beer;" it's "good water."

----------


## Pete

Ted's Cantina starts brunch this weekend.

Meun:

https://tedstacocantina.com/food/brunch/

----------


## soonerguru

At the risk of sounding like a cheapskate, it's super annoying when restaurants don't disclose their pricing on online menus. You just know those are going to be $14 breakfast burritos. Pass.

----------


## Bowser214

If you click the Order Online that menu has the prices.

----------


## catch22

A friend invited me to Chili’s for lunch (not my first choice but his treat), and there were no menu prices anywhere on their menu. I found it very strange, and it made ordering awkward because it is rude to order something more expensive than the person who is buying. Very odd.

----------


## Pete

The breakfast burrito is $6.99.

Prices look reasonable.

----------


## WheelerD Guy

I dont know about anyone else, but I loved how many times they worked AF into that menu. 

These Teds dudes have gotten their edge back. They are going to make a serious run at BTT.

----------


## Martin

^
yeah, that struck me also... for me, it just came across as trying way too hard to be edgy.  i won't say that i'm an expert on current slang, but i'm pretty sure that labeling a section of your menu "basic af" is an unintentionally negative thing.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I don’t know about anyone else, but I loved how many times they worked “AF” into that menu. 
> 
> These Ted’s dudes have gotten their edge back. They are going to make a serious run at BTT.


they offer more food for less money compared to BTT ...     and a far better environment .. to hang out in ..

----------


## MikeLucky

So the wife and I finally broke down and tried the Cantina. It's their run at directly competing with Fuzzy's and Torchy's. Food was okay, other than a few format changes and a couple of new options, it's pretty much Ted's food as we all know it. I got the wet tacos, which are their version of Birria tacos which are all the rage now for street tacos. Wife got the fajita tacos and it was exactly like fajitas from Ted's. Very consistent we always. Each meal came with 2 large tacos and chips, queso, and salsa. Full bar and lots of good drinks. 

After our meal, the wife and I decided from now on we'll go to Big Truck for dinner and then over to Ted's for drinks. BTT definitely has the superior food and Ted's has a good bar and patio. After eating there I have completely reversed my opinion about them moving into this spot. They compliment each other far more than compete. If you are going out for the food, go to BTT. If you want drinks, hit up Ted's. Ted's bigger problem is that they have nothing on the menu as good as Torchy's Pork Verde taco, and they both have the same bar/atmosphere.

----------


## Pete

The Tacos & Cantina concept is preparing to open in Ada.

They are expanding very aggressively, as I know they have more OKC locations in the works.

----------


## David

Interesting that it's this new Tacos & Cantina concept that is being spread out past the OKC/Lawton/Tulsa locations that the main chain has. Makes me wonder when they opened the newest Ted's Cafe Escondido location.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Teds is always crowded. I do wonder when the law changes if we can get some margaritas to go? Most places should capitalize off that.

----------


## TheTravellers

Who actually owns Ted's now?  I know it started with Ted on 68th (although they completely lie about it being a remodeled house - there was never a house there, it was a field, we played there as kids/teenagers, and they built the restaurant there and made it look like a house, county assessor records support that).  I know they partnered w/Hal Smith, and then Ted got out, but not sure what the owner situation is now.  Apologies if it's pages back in this thread, I didn't go through it all before asking...

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Who actually owns Ted's now?  I know it started with Ted on 68th (although they completely lie about it being a remodeled house - there was never a house there, it was a field, we played there as kids/teenagers, and they built the restaurant there and made it look like a house, county assessor records support that).  I know they partnered w/Hal Smith, and then Ted got out, but not sure what the owner situation is now.  Apologies if it's pages back in this thread, I didn't go through it all before asking...



in 2002  Ted Curtis partnered with Hal smith  to open new locations .. 

https://www.oklahoman.com/article/28...re-restaurants

in 2013 a PE firm the Beekman group took over the brand ...   but Hal smith is still involved   and is on the board ... 

https://www.thebeekmangroup.com/the-...afe-escondido/

they are run fully separate from HSRG

----------


## TheTravellers

> in 2002  Ted Curtis partnered with Hal smith  to open new locations .. 
> 
> https://www.oklahoman.com/article/28...re-restaurants
> 
> in 2013 a PE firm the Beekman group took over the brand ...   but Hal smith is still involved   and is on the board ... 
> 
> https://www.thebeekmangroup.com/the-...afe-escondido/
> 
> they are run fully separate from HSRG


Thanks.

----------


## MikeLucky

> in 2002  Ted Curtis partnered with Hal smith  to open new locations .. 
> 
> https://www.oklahoman.com/article/28...re-restaurants
> 
> in 2013 a PE firm the Beekman group took over the brand ...   but Hal smith is still involved   and is on the board ... 
> 
> https://www.thebeekmangroup.com/the-...afe-escondido/
> 
> they are run fully separate from HSRG


When we went to the soft opening of Metro Cafe, one of the owners was there and we spoke with him a bit.  Turns out he's the guy that started Outback Steakhouse, sold it off and started Longhorn Steakhouse, I believe.  He was the one who took Metro Diner nationwide and was here for their soft opening.  He mentioned that he was working with Hal Smith for Metro and that they were working on taking Ted's national.  My assumption now is that this cantina version is what they have settled on as the concept to go national as opposed to a full on Ted's Cafe Escondido, but that remains to be seen.

I also got to chat at another time to someone close to the gentleman that started Ted's and his departure was characterized as a bunch of money to go away and leave it alone type situation.  And, from what I can tell it was a BUNCH of money.

----------


## Rover

> When we went to the soft opening of Metro Cafe, one of the owners was there and we spoke with him a bit.  Turns out he's the guy that started Outback Steakhouse, sold it off and started Longhorn Steakhouse, I believe.  He was the one who took Metro Diner nationwide and was here for their soft opening.  He mentioned that he was working with Hal Smith for Metro and that they were working on taking Ted's national.  My assumption now is that this cantina version is what they have settled on as the concept to go national as opposed to a full on Ted's Cafe Escondido, but that remains to be seen.
> 
> I also got to chat at another time to someone close to the gentleman that started Ted's and his departure was characterized as a bunch of money to go away and leave it alone type situation.  And, from what I can tell it was a BUNCH of money.


Didn't Hal run Outback?  

Ted was ahead of his time in a few things, particularly the seating scheduling program that was very accurate.  When they said it would be 20 minutes it was way more reliable than the off the hand estimates others did at the time.  I think people appreciated it and it helped build loyal clientele.  They knew that say McDonalds grew because they were consistent and predictable, not because they had the best food (except for maybe addictive French fries  :Smile:  )

----------


## ctchandler

Traveller,
I think you might (I said "might") be confused with Cocino De Mino, the store that Ted's bought on 68th.  Cocino De Mino started in an old home, remodeled to be a restaurant on SouthEast 29th street.  I'm not saying you are wrong, just wondering if you are confusing the story with Ted's.
C. T.

----------


## Rover

> Traveller,
> I think you might (I said "might") be confused with Cocino De Mino, the store that Ted's bought on 68th.  Cocino De Mino started in an old home, remodeled to be a restaurant on SouthEast 29th street.  I'm not saying you are wrong, just wondering if you are confusing the story with Ted's.
> C. T.


It was a hamburger place befor Ted’s.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Traveller,
> I think you might (I said "might") be confused with Cocino De Mino, the store that Ted's bought on 68th.  Cocino De Mino started in an old home, remodeled to be a restaurant on SouthEast 29th street.  I'm not saying you are wrong, just wondering if you are confusing the story with Ted's.
> C. T.


Nope, Ted's website says this:

In a remodeled house on 68th St. in Oklahoma City, with a fondness for freshness and a made-from-scratch mentality, Ted’s Cafe Escondido was born. We’ve been bringing better Mexican food to Oklahoma since 1991.

County Assessor website says this:

 Account #: 	 R119931705 	
 Bldg #1
 Building #: 	1
 Built As: 	 Restaurant
 # of Stories: 	 1 Stories
 Square Feet: 	 3,851
 Year Built: 	 1984

Can't speak to the hamburger place, I didn't get back down there for a long time.

----------


## Martin

i don't know about the accuracy of it ever being a house, but ct is right in that the property was cocina de mino prior to becoming ted's.  just to verify my recollection, i looked at the oklahoman archives... the first mention of the address is in 1984 (coinciding to when the assessor says the structure was built) as the may cafe.  the owner was getting opposition from the neighborhood when applying for a beer permit.  sometime between then and 1987, it became the second location of cocina de mino.  by 1993, the location was ted's cafe escondido when there was (again) drama with the neighborhood when the property owner applied for abc-2 so that the restaurant could serve mixed drinks.

----------


## Pete

I don't think there were ever any houses on that site.

If you look at the aerial from 1969, it was still a vacant lot.

----------


## Martin

^
totally agree and was about to follow up with the same thing! in my mind, there's little chance that a house would be built on those three lots and then within 15 years of 1984 have it immediately rezoned and turned into a restaurant.  i just wanted to be 110% sure and took a detour to look at a 1975 aerial at the usgs site and got stuck when i forgot my password. : )

EDIT:  the lots were empty in 1975 also.  the next available aerial is from feb. 1984 and (of course) it shows the structure.

----------


## TheTravellers

I literally lived about half a block away from it from when I was born in 1965 and I can't remember from my first few years, of course, but from the time I was old enough to run/walk around the neighborhood, there was never a building on the site until sometime after we moved away in 1982.  In 1975, me and my friends were playing baseball/football in "the field" (as well as climbing around on "the rocks", which was a hill/rocks where the retaining wall is now west of Ted's, and above it was also a field (McDonald's was on the north side of 68th on May then, and there was a Braum's was where the dispensary is now).

----------


## ctchandler

> It was a hamburger place befor Ted’s.


Rover,
Cocino De Mino was on our weekly lunch rotation, then it was Ted's.  It might have been a hamburger place before Cocino De Mino.  Cocino De Mino moved further North on May after selling it to Ted's.
 C. T.

----------


## ctchandler

> Nope, Ted's website says this:
> 
> In a remodeled house on 68th St. in Oklahoma City, with a fondness for freshness and a made-from-scratch mentality, Ted’s Cafe Escondido was born. We’ve been bringing better Mexican food to Oklahoma since 1991.
> 
> County Assessor website says this:
> 
>  Account #: 	 R119931705 	
>  Bldg #1
>  Building #: 	1
> ...


Traveller,
Remember, I said "MIght".  I think Ted's was using Cocino De Mino's history for marketing purposes.
C. T.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Traveller,
> Remember, I said "MIght".  I think Ted's was using Cocino De Mino's history for marketing purposes.
> C. T.


Point is that there was never a house on that site, it was purpose-built as a restaurant, no matter what anybody's "history" says.

----------


## shawnw

This place just can't catch a break. Busted pipes. Cars up on the patio...

https://twitter.com/DanicMepressive/...43550713946118

----------


## Anonymous.

Drift King was craving some tacos?

----------


## Pete

This Ted's is open, but their patio is not:

----------


## shawnw

The fact that the rock was not removed from the sidewalk (whereas if it had found its way to the road it would have been removed immediately) tells you everything you need to know about pedestrian prioritization in this city. But we already knew that about this stretch with the light poles right in the middle of the sidewalk...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah the sidewalks should be set back from the road.

----------


## April in the Plaza

> Yeah the sidewalks should be set back from the road.


+1. Really need to get DPZ (or a similarly situated firm) to work up a zoning review for all of NW OKC, and then just execute on the vision. Would be far more impactful than most of these silly MAPS projects of late.

----------


## SEMIweather

> The fact that the rock was not removed from the sidewalk (whereas if it had found its way to the road it would have been removed immediately) tells you everything you need to know about pedestrian prioritization in this city. But we already knew that about this stretch with the light poles right in the middle of the sidewalk...


Not to mention the absolute state of the sidewalks (where they even exist) between this part of town and the Paseo as well.

----------


## GoGators

At some point we are going to have to actually get serious about making these corridors safe for people. This should have been taken care of years ago. This is a complete failure  on the city of okc. It’s not the first time cars have hit the front of buildings in this area and it won’t be the last. People are going to get killed by this neglect. An absolute embarrassment.

----------


## securityinfo

> i don't know about the accuracy of it ever being a house, but ct is right in that the property was cocina de mino prior to becoming ted's.  just to verify my recollection, i looked at the oklahoman archives... the first mention of the address is in 1984 (coinciding to when the assessor says the structure was built) as the may cafe.  the owner was getting opposition from the neighborhood when applying for a beer permit.  sometime between then and 1987, it became the second location of cocina de mino.  by 1993, the location was ted's cafe escondido when there was (again) drama with the neighborhood when the property owner applied for abc-2 so that the restaurant could serve mixed drinks.


Necropost.  I thought I might chime in here, as I was as "in" as anyone could be when TC started the restaurant.

The building was built as the "May Cafe" by John Culbertson, a local author and decorated Vietnam vet.  The May Cafe did not go over so well, but TC made friends with Culbertson, as TC's dad owned a rather large restaurant supply company.  It was also close to the neighborhood that TC's family lived in.

Culbertson then rented the building to the Concina De Mino folks for several years.  For some reasons I don't know, there was friction, and CdM was tossed at the end of one of the lease terms.

TC was in the planning stages for a restaurant, as his music recording studio was in the process of being sold off.  Culbertson offered him the opportunity to do his concept on the 68th st. location, and after some rocky starts, Ted's Cafe Escondido was officially born,  1991.  Ted never purchased the building from Culbertson, only leased it.  

TC and his wife, along with some staff that had departed from another mexican restaurant got it going, working truly devastating hours, for several years.  The software was an enormous task... some may remember the buzzer devices patrons were given while waiting, that would alert you when your table was ready.  There were even devices on the tables that kept track of how long it took to get it cleared and ready for the next diners.

The alcohol drama is basically exactly as you describe,  Martin.  TC guaranteed there would only be beer sales, no hard liquor.  This was both as TC has a very negative personal feeling  with the damages of substance abuse, and also as it would tend to slow the table turns.  People camping and drinking you know.

TC actually did spare no expense.   He instituted systems and processes that were truly ahead of their time.  Some worked, some did not.  The stress of small business ownership etc. led him to move to sell, exactly as described in other parts of this post.

This really is a story that told in detail and correctly would be a great "Oklahoma Success"  read.

I can't believe it has been 30 years.

----------


## Martin

> Necropost.  I thought I might chime in here, as I was as "in" as anyone could be when TC started the restaurant...


great information... thanks for all that!  having pagers in the early 90's was definitely ahead of its time... i remember that catching on in the late 90's but don't remember any place with them around '91. on top of that, i didn't even know devices that could track when a table is cleared even existed.  the first time we made it to ted's was around 2000 and we waited around an hour to get a table... throughout the whole experience we could tell that the place had a tight system in place.

----------


## securityinfo

> great information... thanks for all that!  having pagers in the early 90's was definitely ahead of its time... i remember that catching on in the late 90's but don't remember any place with them around '91. on top of that, i didn't even know devices that could track when a table is cleared even existed.  the first time we made it to ted's was around 2000 and we waited around an hour to get a table... throughout the whole experience we could tell that the place had a tight system in place.


The software to do the table control was, well, quite bespoke.  Ted always had excellent ideas on what he wanted to see in it, so it was a challenge to keep it running while simultaneously adding new features.  It ran from an early production touchscreen at the greeter station, had the ability to move tables together to accommodate large groups,  and would alert the server when one of their tables was cleared and another group had been sat.  And that was just the tip of the iceberg so to speak.. it tied into the ordering and back of house as well.  The turn rate was most likely one of the highest in the nation at the time.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> The software to do the table control was, well, quite bespoke.  Ted always had excellent ideas on what he wanted to see in it, so it was a challenge to keep it running while simultaneously adding new features.  It ran from an early production touchscreen at the greeter station, had the ability to move tables together to accommodate large groups,  and would alert the server when one of their tables was cleared and another group had been sat.  And that was just the tip of the iceberg so to speak.. it tied into the ordering and back of house as well.  The turn rate was most likely one of the highest in the nation at the time.


Only can be beat by Taurahumara's in Norman. I swear they turn tables in under 10 minutes after you sit down.

----------


## John1744

Ted's is still brutally efficient in getting people in and out. Though honestly I feel food quality has came down over the last few years as they've continued to expand, it's still really solid Tex-Mex, and I always enjoy taking a crowd with me due to their efficiency, but food seems to be getting a touch on the bland side the last half dozen times I've gone.

----------


## MagzOK

> Ted's is still brutally efficient in getting people in and out. Though honestly I feel food quality has came down over the last few years as they've continued to expand, it's still really solid Tex-Mex, and I always enjoy taking a crowd with me due to their efficiency, but food seems to be getting a touch on the bland side the last half dozen times I've gone.


As a Texas transplant -- though my wife now says I'm officially an Oklahoman after having lived here for over 20 years partnered with having deep Oklahoma familial roots -- I've always thought it was very bland and non-exciting.  For example, my elderly dad who has stomach issues has to eat bland foods and Ted's is one of our "safe" places we can take him actually due to the blandness.  Not saying you can't find something on the menu that isn't bland, but overall I've never thought it was anything incredible.  That being said, the service has always been unmatched and is indeed pretty incredible.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Ted's is still brutally efficient in getting people in and out. Though honestly I feel food quality has came down over the last few years as they've continued to expand, it's still really solid Tex-Mex, and I always enjoy taking a crowd with me due to their efficiency, but food seems to be getting a touch on the bland side the last half dozen times I've gone.


Interesting - why do you keep going back if the food's not that good?  Life's too short to put up with crappy food of any sort, there are a lot of Tex-Mex restaurants that are better than Ted's around.

----------


## soonerguru

Quality Tex-Mex is a dying cuisine. I realize that all cuisines evolve over time to accommodate popular tastes, but there just isn't much out there that rings the bell for me. The last great Tex-Mex meals I have had in the last ten years or so were at Mi Tierra in San Antonio and Ninfa's in Houston. 

Ted's is a decent chain but it's not the same as it was when Ted ran it, and even then it was very good but not comparable to the best Tex-Mex joints in Dallas, Austin, and San Antonio.

----------


## Bowser214

Agree with Soonerguru. But have you tried Mi Pueblo in Warr Acres? I lived in Dallas for 25 years and Mi Pueblo is the best TexMex in OKC I've had so far.

----------


## April in the Plaza

> Quality Tex-Mex is a dying cuisine. I realize that all cuisines evolve over time to accommodate popular tastes, but there just isn't much out there that rings the bell for me. The last great Tex-Mex meals I have had in the last ten years or so were at Mi Tierra in San Antonio and Ninfa's in Houston. 
> 
> Ted's is a decent chain but it's not the same as it was when Ted ran it, and even then it was very good but not comparable to the best Tex-Mex joints in Dallas, Austin, and San Antonio.


If you havent tried Mama Lety OKC, would totally recommend it. She makes everything from scratch and has managed to work in a number of the old classics, like Huaraches and Moles.

----------


## SEMIweather

Has anyone tried Chapala on May between Grand and Wilshire? They seem to have pretty good reviews for a Tex-Mex place.

----------


## Paseofreak

> Has anyone tried Chapala on May between Grand and Wilshire? They seem to have pretty good reviews for a Tex-Mex place.


Yes! Enormous portions.  Very good food.

----------


## SEMIweather

> Yes! Enormous portions.  Very good food.


Thanks!

----------


## Thomas Vu

> As a Texas transplant -- though my wife now says I'm officially an Oklahoman after having lived here for over 20 years partnered with having deep Oklahoma familial roots -- I've always thought it was very bland and non-exciting.  For example, my elderly dad who has stomach issues has to eat bland foods and Ted's is one of our "safe" places we can take him actually due to the blandness.  Not saying you can't find something on the menu that isn't bland, but overall I've never thought it was anything incredible.  That being said, the service has always been unmatched and is indeed pretty incredible.


Unfair on my part, but this to me sums up my experience with just about any restaurant group in general

----------


## TheTravellers

> Unfair on my part, but this to me sums up my experience with just about any restaurant group in general


Some of the smaller restaurant groups here in OKC still do a great job with their restaurants.  But yeah, we never go to any Hal Smith restaurants unless we're forced to.

----------


## AMinEdmond

> Some of the smaller restaurant groups here in OKC still do a great job with their restaurants.  But yeah, we never go to any Hal Smith restaurants unless we're forced to.


Lol, are you serious??  You have to be forced to go to places like Red Rock, Charleston's, Upper Crust etc.?

----------


## TheTravellers

> Lol, are you serious??  You have to be forced to go to places like Red Rock, Charleston's, Upper Crust etc.?


Yep, we don't go to any Hal Smith restaurants voluntarily.  Charleston's, The Garage, Louie's, Mahogany, Mama Roja's, Pub W, Upper Crust, and especially Ted's all have better equivalents out there.  Haven't eaten at any of the others, so can't speak to them.

----------


## John1744

> Interesting - why do you keep going back if the food's not that good?  Life's too short to put up with crappy food of any sort, there are a lot of Tex-Mex restaurants that are better than Ted's around.


Unfortunately for me the people I tend to hang with they seem to think Teds is the pinnacle of tex mex lol.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Unfortunately for me the people I tend to hang with they seem to think Teds is the pinnacle of tex mex lol.


Gotcha, sometimes we have to go to places we don't like because someone else is choosing.

----------


## Roger S

Hal Smith has been successful because they cater to the greatest common denominator in the culinary world.... The picky eater.

Someone upthread mentioned it being their "safe" option and that is what I've always called it..... With the exception of Mahogany I'm a lot  like Travellers... I only go if I'm invited to go.... With that said I have never had a bad meal at a Hal Smith restaurant.... And with that said... I have never had a meal that made me want to go back..... Except at Mahogany.

The Ted's today has very little in common with the original Ted's of which I was a frequent customer of.... Mainly for their tamal at the time... Ted's served a fine tamale before Hal Smith took over.

----------


## Thatguy15

Hal Smith has done well with Mahogany, Charlestons, and Neighborhood Jam.  The rest are garbage.

----------


## TheTravellers

> .... With that said I have never had a bad meal at a Hal Smith restaurant.... And with that said... I have never had a meal that made me want to go back..... Except at Mahogany.


Yep, pretty much this.  Can't remember much about Mahogany, but if I can't remember it, then it must not've been good enough to go back.  :Smile: 




> The Ted's today has very little in common with the original Ted's of which I was a frequent customer of.... Mainly for their tamal at the time... Ted's served a fine tamale before Hal Smith took over.


Absolutely 1000% agree with this - great when they opened and for a few years, then fell off a bit, then a lot when HSRG got involved.

----------


## soonermike81

Y’all need to check out Jimmy B’s. It’s a Hal Smith restaurant, and we’re huge fans. Only been 3 times but have never left disappointed.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yep, pretty much this.  Can't remember much about Mahogany, but if I can't remember it, then it must not've been good enough to go back. 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely 1000% agree with this - great when they opened and for a few years, then fell off a bit, then a lot when HSRG got involved.


HSRG is not involved with teds in any way

----------


## Roger S

> HSRG is not involved with teds in any way


Mmmmmmkay.... So this never happened?




> The Beekman Group, LLC (“Beekman”) today announced that its affiliate has made an investment in Ted’s Caf Escondido Holdings, Inc. (“Ted’s” or the “Company”), a full-service Mexican/Tex-Mex casual dining restaurant chain based in Oklahoma City, OK. Beekman’s affiliate partnered with successful restaurant executive Hal W. Smith to recapitalize the business with the existing management team. Mr. Smith is currently the CEO of the Hal Smith Restaurant Group, a restaurant management company that operates 12 concepts in 7 Southern states with over 60 locations. Ted’s is Beekman’s second transaction in two months and brings their second lower middle-market private equity fund to approximately half invested.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Mmmmmmkay.... So this never happened?


Hal smith is involved with Teds   HSRG is not

----------


## TheTravellers

> Hal smith is involved with Teds   HSRG is not


Does the normal person care that there's a difference between Hal Smith and HSRG?  I certainly don't.

----------


## Roger S

> Hal smith is involved with Teds   HSRG is not


We can argue semantics all day..... Hal Smith was CEO of HSRG at the time.... You said "...in any way".... I see a way..... Semantics

----------


## AMinEdmond

> Yep, we don't go to any Hal Smith restaurants voluntarily.  Charleston's, The Garage, Louie's, Mahogany, Mama Roja's, Pub W, Upper Crust, and especially Ted's all have better equivalents out there.  Haven't eaten at any of the others, so can't speak to them.


Definitely respect your opinion here, but I've never heard anyone say they avoid every Hal Smith restaurant.  Just curious, what is the better equivalent to Charleston's/Red Rock ?

----------


## soonerguru

> If you havent tried Mama Lety OKC, would totally recommend it. She makes everything from scratch and has managed to work in a number of the old classics, like Huaraches and Moles.


Would love to try it. And while moles are indeed delicious, and truly authentic Mexican cuisine, I'm talking about classic Tex-Mex. I love authentic Mexican, New Mexican, Sonoran, and other styles of Mexican food, but I'm literally just talking about classic cheese enchiladas, etc.

----------


## soonerguru

> Hal smith is involved with Teds   HSRG is not


Tricky!

I went to Jimmy B's the other day. Ordered a burger and fries with ice tea. It was a very good burger but with tax and tip it was almost $30 for lunch for one. LOL. What if I had enjoyed a cocktail? 

Not to be a cheapskate, but this is why I mostly dine at home these days.

----------


## soonerguru

> Agree with Soonerguru. But have you tried Mi Pueblo in Warr Acres? I lived in Dallas for 25 years and Mi Pueblo is the best TexMex in OKC I've had so far.


I have tried Mi Pueblo, and it is delicious! It is very good. It is not exactly Tex-Mex but it is very good.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Tricky!
> 
> I went to Jimmy B's the other day. Ordered a burger and fries with ice tea. It was a very good burger but with tax and tip it was almost $30 for lunch for one. LOL. What if I had enjoyed a cocktail? 
> 
> Not to be a cheapskate, but this is why I mostly dine at home these days.


I went and checked out their menu and you weren't kidding.  $16 for a burger ala carte and $7 for fries.  Didn't see the tea price but that's $23 for a burger and fries.  Broadway 10 is $17 but that comes with a side (looking at lunch menu),  To tie it back in....Ted's doesn't have a burger on their menu.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Definitely respect your opinion here, but I've never heard anyone say they avoid every Hal Smith restaurant.  Just curious, what is the better equivalent to Charleston's/Red Rock ?


To be honest, we don't go to places like Charleston's or Redrock Canyon Grill (or Chili's or Applebee's or Ruby Tuesday or TGI Friday's, et al) very much.  If we want Mexican, we go to a Mexican place; if we want BBQ ribs, we go to a BBQ place; if we want seafood, we go to a seafood place, etc.  As Roger S said, those places seem to cater to picky eaters (or to people who aren't sure what they want, and to groups where nobody can decide on one cuisine so they go to a place that everybody can find something on the menu), so we don't really have an equivalent to Charleston's or RRCG.

If I had to choose equivalents, they'd be Paseo Grill, Kitchen 324, Mary Eddy's (haven't been to it since they're reopened, though), and Rococo (and we really don't go to any of those much at all, except Rococo, right now mainly for brunch).

----------


## Roger S

> As Roger S said, those places seem to cater to picky eaters (or to people who aren't sure what they want, and to groups where nobody can decide on one cuisine so they go to a place that everybody can find something on the menu), so we don't really have an equivalent to Charleston's or RRCG.


Probably a better way of saying it than me saying picky..... I also tend to go to restaurants with a small menu that focus on one cuisine. 

But I'm also not a typical diner.... I'm a pretty good cook in my own right. So I tend to hit places that make foods I don't/can't make for whatever reason.... Lack of equipment/ingredients usually..

----------


## SoonerDave

To analogize Red Rock Or Charleston's with Applebee's may be one of the most asinine things I've read here in a long time.

----------


## TheTravellers

> To analogize Red Rock Or Charleston's with Applebee's may be one of the most asinine things I've read here in a long time.


They all serve multiple kinds and styles of food - I wasn't comparing the quality, just the "we have everything on the menu" way of operating.

----------


## soonermike81

> Tricky!
> 
> I went to Jimmy B's the other day. Ordered a burger and fries with ice tea. It was a very good burger but with tax and tip it was almost $30 for lunch for one. LOL. What if I had enjoyed a cocktail? 
> 
> Not to be a cheapskate, but this is why I mostly dine at home these days.


Yeah eating out definitely is getting expensive these days. I’m sure it’s good but I couldn’t justify paying $23 for a burger and fries. But their tuna, Korean beef tenderloin, and steak frites were all excellent.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> They all serve multiple kinds and styles of food - I wasn't comparing the quality, just the "we have everything on the menu" way of operating.


I imagine you pass on diner's as this is their operating model. A good diner offers pages of menu items with multiple styles of food.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I imagine you pass on diner's as this is their operating model. A good diner offers pages of menu items with multiple styles of food.


Well, actually, now that you mention it, we pretty much don't do diners since we've been back in OKC, hadn't really thought about it much.  :Smile:   When we lived in the Chicago area, we frequented them all the time (although we called them "Greek restaurants" because they were mainly owned by people of Greek descent).  We only go out to eat once a week, usually, maybe twice, though, so we choose our restaurants carefully.

----------


## Pete

I went by yesterday and noticed they have completely repaired this damage:

----------


## OKCRealtor

LOL at some of this thread. Hal Smith is hands down the most successful restauranteur in this state and a heck of businessman. I don't know that I've ever had a bad meal at any of his restaurants and the service/execution is next to none. I do prefer more local & eclectic options given the choice but know if I eat at one of his places it's always good food and service. 

My one knock would be that pretty much all of his concepts are stolen ideas from other from other prominent national restauranteurs/existing concepts. But that's not uncommon in the business. He's got the corporate experience and back ground to execute his restaurants at a level nobody else in Oklahoma can even come close to duplicating. Do they cater to the masses? Sure. It's business. Would you rather live like the 1% and feed the masses or live like the middle class-maybe upper middle class at best (if you're lucky owning a restaurant)  and have something a little more eclectic?

----------


## chssooner

> LOL at some of this thread. Hal Smith is hands down the most successful restauranteur in this state and a heck of businessman. I don't know that I've ever had a bad meal at any of his restaurants and the service/execution is next to none. I do prefer more local & eclectic options given the choice but know if I eat at one of his places it's always good food and service. 
> 
> My one knock would be that pretty much all of his concepts are stolen ideas from other from other prominent national restauranteurs/existing concepts. But that's not uncommon in the business. He's got the corporate experience and back ground to execute his restaurants at a level nobody else in Oklahoma can even come close to duplicating. Do they cater to the masses? Sure. It's business. Would you rather live like the 1% and feed the masses or live like the middle class-maybe upper middle class at best (if you're lucky owning a restaurant)  and have something a little more eclectic?


Exactly. If it isn't broken, why fix it? His restaurants serve consistent food. Not exceptional or James Beard award winning. But you know what you are getting at Charleston's, Red Rock Canyon, Pub W, etc.

----------

